# Overclock.net Laptop Roundup



## Xavier1421

If you are a member of Overclock.net, and you own a laptop:

Post your make/model and specs here!

Please include a short blurb on your experiences with the laptop!


----------



## sleepy127

HP pavilion, model; P4 3.0, was 512 ram w/ one removable 256 chip now it has 1280, 9100 igp radeon shared 128mb graphics, 15 1/4" screen. Cant think of any of the other specs now I will edit with the model # later. It runs Doom 3 on low settings. It gets really hot running [email protected] 24/7. It has HT enabled and it won't allow you to disable it in the bios. As far as media encoding and other cpu intensive tasks it is great. It will encode a 45 minute episode in around 45 minutes give or take. It cost me $1350 in September 04. I will edit and add more info later.


----------



## BFRD

Dell Inspiron 8000. Pentium III 850Mhz 512MB Ram.

Hard-drive 1: 20GB - Kubuntu
Hard-drive 2: 60GB - Vista (going to be changing soon though - no hardware support)


----------



## jrabb1920

The only laptop I got is a compaq dx66, Its really old but I still use it when I go out of town on business, just for inventory for my business. If it ever dies I will get a new one.


----------



## claymanhb

386-33/9" screen/16mb ram...starting a museum









Edit: Sorry I'm not more specific but I haven't even looked at it in 5 years.


----------



## Xavier1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*

386-33/9" screen/16mb ram...starting a museum










 Please be more specific.


----------



## bigvaL

IBM Thinkpad R51

1.6ghz Intel Centrino 725 
512 DDR333 
ATi Radeon 9000 Mobile 32meg
60Gig Fugitsu HDD
14.1 inch Screen

I'm posting on it right now from class







It's a great laptop, not exactly a gaming laptop but it can play CS 1.6 maxed out just fine. I use it for school work and I have bought an MX-510 to use instead of the pad. I like it so far, the only thing I dont like is that the IBM laptops have looked the same since the beginning







It runs pretty cool and the battery has a 2-3 hour life, with about a 1.5 hour life 100% load. The built in intel wireless seems to work good aswell.


----------



## gcraw5100

Toshiba M45-S331
Pentium M 730 1.6 ghz 2mbcache with centrino tech. 
Cpu is replaceable on bottom. Copper heatpipe and heatsink.
80gig hdd and 512 mb ddr333
DVD SuperMulti drive, etc.


----------



## Acturbo

Averatec 3220

Athlon Xp-M 2000+, 512MB,40GB HD, 12" Tft.

Couldnt beat the price on it at the time, love the size. 
Extremely satisfied







.


----------



## POGE

IBM Thinkpad 600e 400mhz PII oced to 432, 512mb ram, CD-RW DVD, ive upgraded it a lot, its from 1998, had to mod the pcb to get the overclock.


----------



## Xavier1421

Mitac chassis, 15.4" LCD, 9600 Turbo, 2gig PC3200, AMD A64 3400 DTR, Intel PROset 2200 Wireless, inegrated 10/100 ethernet, modem, 60gig 5400RPM HD.

This thing is a beast! It's slow on some fronts due to the ram running slower than it should (bios issue, but no revisions to date)...but for 99% of what I do, it rocks most desktops.

I use it for FEA modeling and analysis, CAD, gaming, watching movies.

2+ hr battery life on normal use, 1+ hr during gaming.

Drawbacks: Weight, and heat production. (can cook eggs when gaming) lol


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

IMB Thinkpad T40: 1.3 GHz Pentium-M, 512 MB RAM, Radeon 7500 CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive, 40 GB HDD and THIN AS HELL!


----------



## POGE

Oh yea my 1998 thinkpad 600e has a 60gb hard drive.


----------



## slow'puter

Compaq Presario 1200 Series (12XL3), original specs:

P3 700 Mhz
64Mb Ram
6GB HDD

Current specs:
P3 1Gb
128 Mb ram
20 Gb HDD

15" TFT screen, Twinmos wireless adapter, dual boot Ubuntu/Win98 SE, modem, USB 1.0, BIOS revised by Comapq, CDROM. Used primarily for Linux development and mapping software in conjunction with GPS receiver when I go off-roading.


----------



## muffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*
Mitac chassis, 15.4" LCD, 9600 Turbo, 2gig PC3200, AMD A64 3400 DTR, Intel PROset 2200 Wireless, inegrated 10/100 ethernet, modem, 60gig 5400RPM HD.

This thing is a beast! It's slow on some fronts due to the ram running slower than it should (bios issue, but no revisions to date)...but for 99% of what I do, it rocks most desktops.

I use it for FEA modeling and analysis, CAD, gaming, watching movies.

2+ hr battery life on normal use, 1+ hr during gaming.

Drawbacks: Weight, and heat production. (can cook eggs when gaming) lol

:withstupi Pretty much the same...

A64 3400+ Clawhammer DTR 'AP' 1MB L2
1GB Kingmax PC3200 (2x512)
MiTAC KT800
ATI M10P 128MB (Mobilty Radeon 9600 Pro)
80GB Fujitsu 5400RPM
NEC 3500A DVD-RW +/- 16x
Intel PROset 2200 Wireless
Integrated 10/100 Ethernet
Integrated 56K modem
IRDA, Firewire, 4x USB 2.0, 1x PCMCIA, 5-in-1 card reader, 1x PS2, 1x Parallel, 1x AGP
15.4" SXGA
Synaptics touchpad and 4 way scrollbar

Excellent experiences so far, except the onboard Ethernet is completly off the wall and the touchpad will stop responding once in a blue moon. Everything else is fine. Plays games well, not max settings but pretty high - 1024x768 minimum on Far Cry and Doom3 etc.

As X said, it gets EXTREMELY hot, the highest I have seen with MobMeter is 93C. Typical CPU load temperature is on the dark side of 75C









My battery life seems better than X says - I can watch Taxi in full screen (86 minutes long) and be down to 50% from a full charge. Games, well I've played CS:S at uni for a 2 hour lecture, on a wireless network (







) and it only started beeping at me in the last few minutes.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Dell Lattitude C640
Pentium 4m 2.0ghz
1gig OCZ laptop memory CAS 2
40gig hard drive
ATI mobility 7500 with 32mb dedicated memory
CD-RW/ DVD-ROM

Short BLURB!!!
Experiences are OK I guess.
Factory hard drive is about to go on me. Have heard this from several people.
Video car overclocks like a champ. But still just barely plays CS:S @ 800x600.
Anysmaller resolutions and I wouldnt be able to see snipers. Bad enough that i dont see my bullet holes


----------



## TheKraken

Dell Inspiron 9100:

Pentium 4 HT 3.4 GHz, 100 Gig HD, WUXGA Ultra sharp 15.4'' widescreen, 1 Gig RAM, and about 1.25 hours of battery life


----------



## zokus

*Acer Travelmate 4402*

- AMD 64 Turion ML-30 1MB L2 1.6GHZ
- 100GB hard drive
- DVD Drive
- 6-in-1 card reader
- 15.4" WXGA TFT display
- ATI Mobility X700 graphics
- XP Pro
- Radeon Xpress 200M Chipset
- 512MB (2 x 256MB) PC 2700

I just bought it for school so I haven't done very much with it yet but so far all seems quite well. I plan on upgrading the memory, but thats about it.


----------



## metalman2785

Alienware Area 51
512 PC3200
Intel Pentium 3.0
Radeon 9700 pro mobility
inegrated 10/100 ethernet
60gig 5400RPM HD
DVD/CD burner, player combo

This thing is pretty fast, used to use it for a lot of gaming, now I just use it to surf the web. No battery life what so ever though, and it gets incredibly hot when gaming.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Dell Inspiron 8500
2.2GHz P4 Northwood
2x512MB PC2100
Mobility Radeon 9000 32MB (still beats Intels graphics







)
60GB HDD @ 7200RPM








1280x800 TFT display
DVD RW drive

Runs very hot. Gets about 2-3 hours of battery life idle, about 1 hour gaming.


----------



## aznchowboy650

Computer: Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 1
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name
User Name

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M, 1600 MHz (16 x 100)
Motherboard Name IBM ThinkPad T41
Motherboard Chipset Intel Odem i855PM
System Memory 1024 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (04/22/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500 (32 MB)
Video Adapter ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500 (32 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 (M7)
Monitor IBM ThinkPad 1024x768 TFT LCD (93516843009)
Monitor Generic Television (93516843009)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA
Floppy Drive Y-E DATA USB-FDU USB Device
Disk Drive HTS548040M9AT00 (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive MAT****A UJDA755zDVD/CDRW
(DVD:8x, CD:24x/16x/24x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 34721 MB (13711 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse IBM ThinkPad UltraNav Pointing Device
Mouse Microsoft USB Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer (IntelliPoint)

Network:
Network Adapter AGN Virtual Network Adapter
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connection
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
Modem Agere Systems AC'97 Modem

Peripherals:
Printer \\\\SERVER\\hp psc 1300 series
USB1 Controller Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - USB1 Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - USB1 Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - USB1 Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device Y-E Data USB Floppy
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M
CPU Alias Banias
CPU Stepping B1
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz
CPUID Revision 00000695h
Core Voltage 1.484 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 1594.73 MHz (original: 1600 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 16.0x
CPU FSB 99.67 MHz (original: 100 MHz)
Memory Bus 166.12 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name IBM ThinkPad T41

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Odem i855PM
Memory Timings 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Mosel V826664G24SASG-C0 512 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Elpida EBD52UD6ADSA-6B 512 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 04/22/04
Video BIOS Date 03/06/27
DMI BIOS Version 1RETC4WW (3.04a)

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 (IBM)
GPU Code Name M7 (AGP 4x 1002 / 4C57, Rev 00)
GPU Clock 261 MHz (original: 260 MHz)
Memory Clock 252 MHz (original: 183 MHz)


----------



## ncsa

Mobile AMD Athlonâ„¢ XP-M Processor, speed up to K7 3000+, L1 cache 128K, L2 cache 512K

Chipset SIS M746FX + SIS 963L

Memory 768MB DDR 266/333 SDRAM, 2x SO-DIMM socket expandable to 2048 MB

15.0-inch XGA TFT Display

ATI Mobilityâ„¢ Radeonâ„¢ 9600 PRO (A2D) , 64MB VRAM (shared)

40Gb Hard Disk Drive

4-in-1 card reader (MMC/SD/MS/MS PRO)

Wireless Connectivity IEEE 802.11b/g combo, MiniPCI I/F Built-in Antenna

Interfaces
1 x EPP/ECP Parallel port/D-sub 25-pin
1 x Headphone-out combo jack
1 x Microphone-in jack
1 x Line-in Jack
1 x VGA port/Mini D-sub 15-pin for external DDC monitor
1 x Video Connector which including S-Video and composite video signal
1 x RJ11 Modem jack for phone line
1 x RJ45 LAN Jack for LAN insert
1x Infrared port support IrDA V1.1
5 x USB 2.0 ports
1 x IEEE 1394 port
IrDA SIR-115.2Kbps supported

Weight: 3.1kg 
2yr Warranty

2hrs battery life under normal - heavy office use.

Overall fast esp with many applications open.

Wireless has good sensitivity and picks up zones well.


----------



## PCNerd

Thinkpad 390x
400Mhz Pentium 2 Mobile
512MB PC 133
4GB HDD
Not sure what screen size, I will have to check..


----------



## stillbrave

HP Pavilion ZE5730US Notebook PC - Product Specifications

Hardware 
Product Name 
ZE5730US

US Product Number 
DZ361U#ABA

Microprocessor 
Intel Celeron processor 2.8GHz 400fsb nothwood socket-478

Microprocessor Cache 
128KB L2 Cache

Memory 
768MB DDR SDRAM (1 x 512MB,1 x 256) @ 266MHz

Memory Max 
1gig

Video Graphics 
ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4X AGP and 3D architecture

Video Memory 
128MB DDR (shared)

Hard Drive 
40GB enhanced-IDE hard disk drive (4200rpm)

Multimedia Drive 
DVD-ROM/CD-RW combo drive

Display 
15.0 inch XGA TFT (1024 x 768) display

Fax/Modem 
Integrated v.90/v.92 56KB modem (RJ-11 connector)

Network Card 
Integrated 10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)

Wireless Connectivity 
54g Integrated 802.11 b/g Capable Wireless LAN

Sound 
16-bit Sound Blaster Pro-compatible audio; internal Altec Lansing speakers; AC audio link; volume control button and mute button

Keyboard 
101-key compatible

Pointing Device 
Touch Pad with On/Off button and dedicated vertical Scroll Up/Down pad

PC Card Slots 
One Type I/II 32-bit card bus (also supports 16-bit)

External Ports

Three Universal Serial Bus (USB) 2.0 
One Parallel SPP/ECP standard interface 
One PS/2 keyboard/mouse 
One headphone-out 
One microphone-in 
One VGA (15-pin) 
One TV-Out (S-video) 
One RJ-11 (modem) 
One RJ -45 (LAN)

Dimensions 
12.96 inches (L) x 10.72 inches (W) x 1.79 inches (H)

Weight 
7.5 lbs

Security

Kensington MicroSaver lock slot 
Power-on password 
Accepts third party security lock devices

Power

90W AC adapter (3 wire)

Eight-cell Lithium-ion batt

OS 
xp pro w/sp2


----------



## masterwong

dell inspiron 9300

1.73 GHZ CENTRINO(2mb L2 cache) 
Display 17 inch Ultra Wide Screen UXGA Display with TrueLife 
Memory 512MB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz 2 256mb Dimms 
Video Card 256MB NVIDAÂ® GeForceâ„¢ Go 6800 256NVIDIA
CD/DVD Drives 24X CD Burner
wireless network card

edit: scored a little over 2900 in 3dmark05. The screen is huge but the sucker is lighter than my broken inspiron 1100. I say again its real light. Will run other benchmarks after I clean install and get the latest drivers. Didn't get the xps gen 2 cause of price and the fact that at least for now it can run any game(I'm yet to test battlefield 2 and doom3 )


----------



## muffin

What happened to posting expericences? You can read the specs on the manufacturers site, but you can't read peoples thoughts


----------



## stillbrave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stillbrave*

HP Pavilion ZE5730US Notebook PC - Product Specifications

Hardware 
Product Name 
ZE5730US

US Product Number 
DZ361U#ABA

Microprocessor 
Intel Celeron processor 2.8GHz 400fsb nothwood socket-478

Microprocessor Cache 
128KB L2 Cache

Memory 
768MB DDR SDRAM (1 x 512MB,1 x 256) @ 266MHz

Memory Max 
1gig

Video Graphics 
ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4X AGP and 3D architecture

Video Memory 
128MB DDR (shared)

Hard Drive 
40GB enhanced-IDE hard disk drive (4200rpm)

Multimedia Drive 
DVD-ROM/CD-RW combo drive

Display 
15.0 inch XGA TFT (1024 x 768) display

Fax/Modem 
Integrated v.90/v.92 56KB modem (RJ-11 connector)

Network Card 
Integrated 10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)

Wireless Connectivity 
54g Integrated 802.11 b/g Capable Wireless LAN

Sound 
16-bit Sound Blaster Pro-compatible audio; internal Altec Lansing speakers; AC audio link; volume control button and mute button

Keyboard 
101-key compatible

Pointing Device 
Touch Pad with On/Off button and dedicated vertical Scroll Up/Down pad

PC Card Slots 
One Type I/II 32-bit card bus (also supports 16-bit)

External Ports

Three Universal Serial Bus (USB) 2.0 
One Parallel SPP/ECP standard interface 
One PS/2 keyboard/mouse 
One headphone-out 
One microphone-in 
One VGA (15-pin) 
One TV-Out (S-video) 
One RJ-11 (modem) 
One RJ -45 (LAN)

Dimensions 
12.96 inches (L) x 10.72 inches (W) x 1.79 inches (H)

Weight 
7.5 lbs

Security

Kensington MicroSaver lock slot 
Power-on password 
Accepts third party security lock devices

Power

90W AC adapter (3 wire)

Eight-cell Lithium-ion batt

OS 
xp pro w/sp2


Update sold laptop to father for $850.00 but I owed him $450.00 already so I only got $400.00 which I gave $300.00 as a Down payment for a motorcycle in the end all have payed $3000.00 for. I miss my laptop already but my father says I can have visitation.


----------



## CravinR1

HP Pavillion Omnibook XE3L

Its a Celeron 933
256 Ram
10 gig HD
Win XP Home
I can't really complain, I got it for $210, 2 years ago.
Has a DVD/CD drive (needs to be updated since its having trouble reading CDs, does ok with DVDs)
Has a floppy drive as well.

HP Pavilion ze2308wm
Sempron 2800+ sckt 754
1024 RAM
DVD/CDRW
40 gig HD
ATI x300m (I think?)
Wireless G with speedboost
15.4 XGA
$377 at walmart on day after thanksgiving sale ! (+80$ to upgrade to 1024 RAM)


----------



## xypex982

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 (IBM)
GPU Code Name M7 (AGP 4x 1002 / 4C57, Rev 00)
GPU Clock 261 MHz (original: 260 MHz)
Memory Clock 252 MHz (original: 183 MHz)

LOL, you oc'd the graphics card in it...AWSOME! Suck you could only get 1mhz out of the gpu, but nice oc on the gpu's memory.


----------



## Chim3ra

Sharp GP22W, P4 2.2GHz Northwood, 768MB (32MB Shared Video), 40GB HD, Integrated Wireless 802.11B (doesn't work though, piece of junk), DVD/CD-R/W. Runs Fedora Core 4.


----------



## xypex982

What's the gpu in that thing?


----------



## xypex982

I have gotton my hp ze5200 the spaces are as follows:

AMD athlon xp-m 2500
pc2100 256x2 ram
30gig hd
radeon igp 320m (really bottlenecks the cpu in games)

Other than the gpu being kinda suky I have tyo say it is an awsome laptop espicially when the last system I uses was a 900mhz amd athlon. My rating 9-10


----------



## BiLLy3D

Dell Inspiron 9300

Pentium M 2.0 GHZ
1 GB Ram
100 GB HDD
Geforce 6800 Go
17inch widescreen

Awsome machine. Runs everything. I use it for lan parties.


----------



## DevilDriver

Do MAC's count?









Powerbook Pismo(firewire)

400Mhz G3 1m l2 cache
64m ram(upgradeable to 1g)
6g hd
Ati rage mobility 128 gpu

Full specs can be seen here.

Havent done much with it yet, but it plays Starcraft well, and converted a 700mb avi file into a mov file in 25min. Its battery last about 2hrs out of the rated 5 which I dont think is to bad since it is a 5 year old machine.


----------



## black_hawk

ASUS Z80K

80GB hard drive
1GB Ram 400Mhz
ATI radeon mobility 9700
AMD Athlon 3400+

The rest of the specs are at the bottom of my post


----------



## dex100

MY dad has two toshibas: 
1. 14.1" Toshiba Tablet
-1.7ghz Pentium M
-512mb ram
-60gig hdd
-integrated graphics
2. Pentium 4 mobile 2ghz and geforce Go!


----------



## socom58

Model: HP Pavillion dv1000

Basic Specs:
Pentium M 750 (1.86GHz)
80GB 7200rpm HD
768mb DDR333
14.1" widescreen
DVD Burner

Does pretty much everything except gaming - but that's what my desktop's for. I think it's funny that it runs SuperPi @ 1M 4 seconds faster than my 3.0GHz P4!


----------



## ---mojo---

Iridium Starbook 515

Intel Celeron (bah) 2.4

256MB RAM

SiS 650 GPU, wih 32MB RAM (taken out the system RAM)

30GB HDD

CD-RW

It's alrite, very loud at full pelt though. I normally only use it for college work, internet, and listening to music on the train, although it's not unknown for me to play Starcraft or TA on it over a network

oh and i connect it to an old monitor at the end of my bed, and watch films that are being sent via a long patch cable from my desktop PC, so i can watch films in bed


----------



## Chim3ra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xypex982*

What's the gpu in that thing?


 In mine? It's an SiS IGP.


----------



## Diwno5862

hi i;m new.

i have a sony series laptop with o/c cpu 2.35 ghz, nvidia 6200 go tc o/c to 415/750, 1 gig of ram, hitachi 5k10 hard drive, and thats it.


----------



## claymanhb

Gateway MX3560

Intel Centrino Mobile Technology 
Intel Pentium M Processor 735 (1.7 GHz) 
2MB L2 Cache 
400MHz FSB 
14 inch Widescreen Ultrabright TFT XGA LCD

6-cell lithium-ion battery, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition with Service Pack 2, Works 8.0, Office 2003 Trial, Money 2005, Encarta Online, Cyberlink PowerDVD, Nero 6 Suite, Picture IT! 10, & more. The Gateway MX3560 notebook packs high-end performance and widescreen technology into a stylish, thin and light design for the freedom to easily work, play and study on-the-go. The MX3560 features Intel Centrino Mobile Technology with a powerful Intel Pentium M Processor 735 and Intel Pro/Wireless LAN 802.11g for excellent mobile performance while enabling long battery life. Starting at just 1.1 thin the MX3560 is designed with a 14 Widescreen Ultrabright display with bright vivid colors and 25% more viewing content then a standard 15 XGA display. 512MB of DDR SODIMM RAM (expandable to 2GB) Intel Extreme 2 Graphics with up to 64MB of shared memory AC '97 2.1 Compliant Audio with built-in speakers 80GB HDD (4200 RPM) Hard Drive Double Layer DVD Writer (write speeds) - up to 8x Double Layer DVD+RW, 8x DVD-/+R, 4x DVD-/+RW, 24x CD-R, & 10x CD-RW Double Layer DVD Writer (read speeds) - up to 24x CD-ROM, 8x DL/+RW & 8x DVD-ROM 4-in-1 Digital Media Manager - supports Secure Digital, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, & MMC 56k ITU v.92 Fax Modem Built-in Intel PRO/Wireless 802.11g Wi-Fi Wireless LAN Adapter 10/100Mpbs Ethernet, 4 USB 2.0, 1 VGA, Microphone In, Headphone & Audio Out Dimensions - Height 1.24 x Width 13 x Depth 9.7 inches Weight - 5.24 pounds

For work, not play.


----------



## Admiral Sauce

Dell Latitude 
Pentium(r) II
128MB RAM
6GB HD
Windows ME

uh... yea I just use this for Folding and Chatting while in a game.


----------



## danm

emachines M5116

2.4 celeron
512 ram
15.4" widescreen
40GB hdd

emachines has basically disowned the users of this laptop


----------



## demo9

HP NX5000 Business Notebook
Pentium M
1.6ghz
256 RAM
everything else pretty much stock.

Its a good notebook for what I ahve used it for, but I am looking to see if there is any way to upgrade it to make it run a little more efficient. I have cleaned off as much as I can but still it has it's limits. Any ideas on hardware that I can upgrade this thing with? Memory? other goodies?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xavier1421

Bump that ram up to 1gig and you will see a WORLD of difference.


----------



## demo9

any recommendations on places to get it from? Links? $$$ isn't really an option so much as not wanting to replace the notebook yet.


----------



## Xavier1421

http://www.18004memory.com/result.as...58C87CFDE25035

2 of these will do.


----------



## CravinR1

HP Pavilion ze2000
AMD Sempron 2800+ (1.6GHz/256KB L2 Cache) 
15.0" TFT XGA (1024x768) 
ATI RADEON(R) XPRESS 200M 
1024MB DDR SDRAM (1x256MB) 
40 GB 4200 RPM Hard Drive 
DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive 
54g(TM) 802.11b/g WLAN w/ 125HSM/SpeedBooster(TM) 
6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 
XP Pro Corporate Edition with SP2

No where near the best system listed here. But I am proud of the price, $376 BRAND NEW. $80 for the 512 x 2 memory. Runs great with the memory!!


----------



## Remonster

HP Pavillion zd8000. Pentium 4 530 desktop CPU, 915 based mobile motherboard, X600XT 256MB PCIe graphics card, 17in widescreen 1680x1050 screen, 60GB 5400RPM hard drive, 512MB DDR2 400.

Whatever you do, DO NOT buy this laptop or any HP computers in general. I have hated this P.O.S. since the day I got it and I am only keeping it now for my brother to use until he gets his awesome computer (look up member: Ninja_Boy and look at his sig!) then i'm throwing this hunk out. The only positive is that the screen is just as good as you would think 1680x1050 would be in a 17in lol! Too bad a X600XT is REALLY held back in games by that high of a resolution and the monitor scales to lower resolutions VERY poorly. Also the battery lasts no more than 30 minutes playing games and it is WAY too hot to use as a LAPtop. Stay away from this, you've been warned.


----------



## 6600Gt1047

Apple Ibook G4









Powerpc 1.33 G4 Processor ( not bad)
512 DDR pc2700
40 gig 4200RPM HD
Mobility 9550 32MB ( why the hell did they put 32MB in a 9550)
12 Inch XGA+ Display max 1024( but preety good)
6 cell battery ( 6 hours life)

I havent gotten it yet but hopefully its as great as a machine as people are saying it is.

It can do anytthing but game preety much although I've heard it works in Halo and COD


----------



## XCubed

shouldve gone with the dell 6600gt.









Put macs aren't that bad, right.


----------



## dex100

Why the Mac! 







My dad has two toshiba Laptops
1: 2.0ghz Pentium 4M
512mb of ram
40Gig Hdd
Geforce Graphics (not sure what)
15" screen
Harmon Kardon built in speakers
Lappy numero towo
14.1" viewable screen (Tablet Laptop)
1.6ghz Intel Pentium M
512Mb of ddr400 ram
40Gig
Intel GMA 900 graphics








both of these laptops are really nice, the tablet is light, cool and wireless (has over 5hrs of battery life) but was pretty costly. Actually both were near 3K when he bought them but he can charge it to his business (he's an architect so the tablet is really handy)


----------



## Mike_Dirt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

If you are a member of Overclock.net, and you own a laptop:

Post your make/model and specs here!

Please include a short blurb on your experiences with the laptop!


Hi,
Just purchased a Dell Inspiron 6000 with M760 (2.0Ghz) chip. It's a fast machine, but I'm looking for that little bit extra? I've read this particular chip can be cranked safely up to 2.4Ghz. I'm very new to modifying clock speeds (overclocking) - at this point in time, I know absolute zero. I would appreciate step by step instructions, or advice as to where I could find such information. Thanks HEAPS!


----------



## nazareth4

I recently bought a Averatec av3270eh1. So far I really like it. It has a AMD Sempron 1.6ghz cpu with 512 ram and a 80 gig hard drive. Also has a DVD burner. The 12.1 inch screen is bright and clear. Using it just for web surfing at home but at only 4.5 lbs I could take it anywhere if I needed to. I got a refurbished model for $656. A great value for the money. Averatecs have been known to have lots of problems but so far mine is problem free. Hopefully all the problems were taken care of when It was refurbished. I would reccomend it but with this models poor reliability record there might be better choices. But so far in the month that we have had it it has worked perfectly. I love it.


----------



## Gitarooman

I just got a Gateway CX200 If you are student, I would definatley recommend it. One Note and the tablet function are very useful.


----------



## superman

Specs below, It gets kinda hot in your lap but it has never overheated on me and handles everygame if thrown at it onn high.


----------



## Evergreen

ASUS Barebone Z70Va (Z7000Va, M6Va):
Intel PM915 Chipset
ATI X700 128MB Mobility GPU
2x 1024MB DDR2 4200
80GB Hitachi 7200RPM
DVD Combo Drive
Pentium M CPU, 533m FSB, 2.0GHz, 2MB L2 Cache
15.4" Wsxga Screen, 1680x1050
Intel a/b/g Wireless card
Bluetooth Enabled
4 Speaker Mini Surround Sound + S/PDIF Out

Might have missed a few things...but it runs almost as fast as my desktop pc...at:
AMD Athlon64 3700+ San Diego, overclocked to 2.7ghz, with Dual Channel DDR1 2x512MB pc4200... 
Graphics on the laptop aren't bad either, runs CSS almost perfectly, but since it's widescreen...might not look as pleasant as regular LCDs. Fixed that by running on window instead of full screen...

Overall, very fast laptop. I think the 2MB L2 Cache allowed the lappie to go as fast as my desktop. Does make a bit of noise and produce some heat, but under normal use, Asus developed a software called Power4 Gear, which allows you to turn down cpu usage...runs with almost NO HEAT and no fan noise at all. Great laptop, would recommend anyone else to buy.

If you prefer a smaller screen...the W1 is coming out soon, I believe. Same specs, with 13.3" screen, and case is entirely made in Carbon Fiber Metal. 60% Lighter, and 30% stronger than plastic. Mine is 5.6 pounds, that one will be 3.3-3.6 pounds.


----------



## born2killU

Compaq Presario R3000
AMD 64 3200
512 ram
Nvidia GoForce 440
Toshiba DVD+RW
17" widescreen
60 gb Toshiba 5400 rpm
4 in 1 Card reader

I got this about a year ago for $900 Reduced from $2599 because it was a demo model and the touchpad stopped working

when i got home i reformatted the harddrive and the touchpad worked fine

what a deal


----------



## will55555

I just got a Dell Inspiron 6000, here are the specs...

>1.73Ghz/2MB Cache/400MHz FSB Pentium M Processor
>1GB DDR SDRAM
>60GB 7200rpm Hard Drive
>128MB DDR RADEON X300 PCI Express x16 Graphics 
>15.4 inch WXGA LCD

It is a great computer and it's not too expensive.

I've had no problems except some to do with rearanging keys but that is my fault.


----------



## bloodeLf

I got the Averatec 1000 series

1 Ghz cel
10.6" WXGA
512 DDR
60 gb Harddrive
DVD +CDRW 
4 in 1 card reader
Built Wireless
3.6 lbs

Overall A great Value. Not superfast or anything, but for a student or a traveling its perfect. Oh yea the screen is sweet


----------



## CravinR1

Upgraded from 256 to 1024 RAM, like I supercharged it ! Definately recommend (Purchased this from NewEgg, 512 x 2 for $85!! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211126)

Here is the basic CPUZ


----------



## mojoopo

compaq presario r4125:

amd atlon 64 3500+
512mb ddr 400mh
ati xpress 200 128mb graphics
4 usb 
1 firewire
6 in 1 flash memory reader
altec lansing stero sound
wireless lan
dvd writer double layer support
windows xp home
15 inch widesreen display 1280x 800

extremely fast


----------



## The_Jester

Ive got a Thinkpad r50e

Dothan Core 1.6ghz
256mb Ram
40gb hdd
Intel B\\G or something
15inch LCD


----------



## Shawn7465

Inspiron 6000 60gb, x300, 512, have had it 12-25-05


----------



## Shawn7465

Inspiron 6000


----------



## Muhahahaha

Just check out my sig below to see the new laptop that I just got for christmas. As you can see from my desktop specs, this is only a secondary computer for me, so i opted for the compact (yet widescreen) 14" screen. I would recommend this laptop to anyone looking for portability and that doesn't need the crazy graphics, which they may already have on their desktop anyways.

The only complaint is that I think it should come with 1GB RAM, so I will probably add more later. Actually, I think if you add a "3" to M55-S329 so that it is M55-S3293, it becomes the same thing with a gig of ram, but these aren't found very much, so the prices may not be as competitive.

Oh yea, I got it for $1150 ($1100 after rebate) at fry's in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## mitchc05

Dell Latitude C610

PIII-M 1ghz
256mb RAM/upgradeable to 1gb
20gb Hard Drive
ATI Mobility Radeon 16mb
14.1" Screen

Have had a good experience with this laptop so far. Just got it about 3 months ago. Very nice for travel etc., thin and light.


----------



## marcin123b

Toshiba Satelite 445CDx 
CPU :intel pentium 1 MX 166mhz
RAM: 32mb ram 
GPU: 1.5mb 
SPU: 16 bit
Perephials: CD,HDD 1.5gigs ,USb 1,IR
OS:/ Windows 98 Se2

IT is my video player and mp3
so it is a ghetto Ipod video and i also play final fantasy endless nova a free legal game


----------



## Anklebiter

Acer 3610
Mobile Celeron 1.5 GHz
915GM Mobile graphics
60GB HDD
512MB 4x100
802.11G WIFI

Trying to flash the Video and Mobo Bios to unlock settings.


----------



## emonster

I recently bought a aleinware Area-51 5700. It is equiped with a Pentium m 2.0GHz processor. 2GB of DDR-533 RAM by OCZ. Has 2 SATA 40GB 5400rmp hard drives running in raid 0. 17" WideXGA 1280x800 widescreen LCD. Intel 915PM + ICH6 Chipset. Intel 2200 Pro wireles b/g. It also has Intel 7.1 High def audio and a Nvida Geforce Go 6800 256MB. CDRW/DVD combo and windows xp media center edition. I think that pretty much covers it.


----------



## IceT

my laptop is a Inspiron 6000 and its got
Intel pentuim 1.60 ghz chip
512 mb ram (upgrading to 2 gig soon)
128 mb ati x300 grahpics card
80 gig hd
dvd writer drive
15.4 tft screen
op system winxp
wireless card

Primary uses : games 
As far as using it with games it works just fine. I play wow and all other 3d games with max settings and my computer never slows and I have had it for 7 months now i believe and everything still works like the 1st day i bought it highly reccomend getting a dell if you looking for a cheaper laptop that can do a bit of it all. not bad for a computer for around ~$ 900 dollers ~

I am just curious is it possiable with that hardward to overclock it to some extent or any other ideas for upgrades would be helpful thx.


----------



## Xavier1421

Welcome to







verclock.net!

The only overclocking option you have is for your video card.

Radlinker (with the Omega Drivers) is good, and ATI Tool might support the mobility x300. (I KNOW radlinker will work).


----------



## Taeric

I have a Toshiba A35-S1592. The specs are as follows:

Celeron 2.7 GHz
512 MB DDR (2x256 - expandable to 2x512)
40 GB 4200 RPM HD
15 in XGA TFT LCD
CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive
Intel 852GM integrated video (32 MB shared, 1024x768 max res







)
Integrated LAN and V.92 modem
Soundblaster Pro audio

This is my first personal laptop, and it has been a good value for me. I picked it up for a cut rate on eBay as the keyboard and touch pad were out (it looks like someone spilled a Coke on it). I replaced the keyboard for a reasonable price and use a USB mouse instead of the touch pad. All in all, for the price (less than $360), it has been great. The low resolution is a real pain, though. I typically run 1600x1200, so 1024x768 is a major step down. It's also a bit heavy (almost 8 pounds), but again, it was a steal at the price.


----------



## IceT

thanks for the help.

But should i go about changing it in steps or whatnot...........sorry i am sort of new to this....


----------



## draxal

Dell Latitude D505 series
Intel Centreno 1.6 GHz Processor
Intel Extream Graphics Video w/ 8Mb Ram








40GB HD
DVD/CD-R/RW
1GB of PC333 DDR RAM
Intel builtin Wireless card

this laptop does basicly what i want it to... Except play games. I can play a few games, WOW, Neverwinternights, GTA, city of heros/villians. I can some how play Quake 4 on this thing.... Well.. i wouldn't say play, but it will come up and i can get threw the levels with cool block looking graphics... so cool (NOT).

I really wish I could dedicate more memory to the video card.. in the bios it has the option of 1MB or 8Mb shared video.







I use this laptop for work alot. The company i work for gave me a POS PC to work on.. so i just use my laptop most of the time.


----------



## Slay3r420

Dell Inspiron 2500

Current -
Pentium 3 M 800mhz
2 x 64mb toshiba ram pc100
10gb travelstar
Onboard ethernet/telephone jack
32mb intergraded intel grfx
15.1'' tft xga screen i think.
Teac internal CD player
Iomega zip drive

After ebay parts come in-
Pentium 3 M 1066mhz
2 x 256mb kingston pc133
80gb travelstar
Rest is the same,
Getting wireless card for it and pc and wireless router.
Internal dvd +/- dual layer burner
Front port Dvd/Cdrw drive
New battery


----------



## yuandrew

HP Pavilion ze2113us

AMD Semperon Mobile 2800
ATI on board graphics
Infinon 512mb Ram (2X 256 but actually 364 due to on board graphics)
60gb Seagate Momentus Hard Drive (Slow at 4200 rpm)
Built in 802.11G Wireless
15" Brightview screen
Pioneer 8X Dual Layer DVD burner

Plus the usual USB ports, standard battery, built in modem and ethernet and touchpad with scroll bar.

Upgrades I have in mind is to add more ram since the onboard graphics share 128mb of ram so I actually have 364mb instead and I may also replace the slow Segate drive with a 7200rpm high speed Hitachi. I normally use this laptop for schoolwork and internet and it is adequate enough for those tasks. Some demanding tasks like video or photo editing does seem to lag on this computer though. Don't let the onboard graphics fool you though, I have read that some people with the same model have used it for occasional games and it performed good with that.

Overall, I'd say it's an ok laptop for school work and most other tasks but there are many improvements that it can use. I would definately recommend upgradeing the ram though.

The only problems I have run into was a bent pin on one of the USB ports and a sticky power button. This laptop is a little tricky to open up if you are a do it you self repair person but once you find the repair manual on HP's support website, it is easy to figure out for service or upgradeing parts.


----------



## kwakkel

toshiba tecra 8000 
intel pentium II 300 *m*hz
7.6 gb harddisk dont know what type
neomagic magicmedia 256av videocard 2 mb ram
linux is broken so doesnt do anything at the moment 
had a 54 mbit wireless card 802.11B/G
lcd screen 1024 7?? you know what the value is resolution
dvd player
3 usb ports (2 on dockstation 1 on laptop)
2 cardreader busses 
internet connection (dockstation)

this is it
its a boring slow thing and i cant overclock my cpu in the bios.
it doesnt have anything in it about the cpu.

do i have to open him to overclock???
i preffer to keep him closed


----------



## Sheldawn

Dell Latitude CPx
600MHz PIII
256Mb Ram
DVD Drive(not burner)
20gb. harddrive(my bro broke it so im pissed)
Ati mobile graphics(i think)

Its not bad, but i dont use it, and now i cant cause my bro screwed the harddrive.

Im going to college next year, so i plan on getting a nice Alienware laptop because i want the media centre stuff.

Or i was looking at those dual core centrino ones from future shop, the toshiba's.

Sheldawn


----------



## CertainDeath

Dell Inspiron 4150

1.8 Ghz P4 
256MB ram (looking to upgrade)
ATi Mobility
30GB HDD
Integrated Wireless 802.11b/g
Removable DVD/CD-RW
2x PCMIA expansion card slots

I should mention I got this free through work, and it probably wouldn't have been my first choice of laptop. But, it works perfectly for browsing, MS Office, Outlook, etc. I can even get away with playing CS:S in low res. settings (I do need to put a large house fan blowing on it). It's not to heavy, and has 2 battery slots for 3hr batts, when you remove the DVD/CD-RW.


----------



## DarkSynergy

Toshiba Satelite A-70-SC1

3.33GHz Mobile P4 w/ HT
Mobile Radeo 9200 V/C
512Mb Ram
80Gb Hdd
CDR/DVDR combo drive

Heavy weight desktop replacement machine...but..I'd much rather stick with my desktop.


----------



## fantom

P-M2.0 with 2mb buffer
60 gig HD 
Gforce go 6800 256 memory dedicaqted
1gig ddr 2 memory

THis machine is a beast.
Scores 5k on 3d mark 05


----------



## Pinhead-227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fantom*

P-M2.0 with 2mb buffer
60 gig HD 
Gforce go 6800 256 memory dedicaqted
1gig ddr 2 memory

THis machine is a beast.
Scores 5k on 3d mark 05


Now that's what I'm talking about!!

Mine:

Gateway DS M460ES
Intel Pentium M 740 Processor, 1.7 Ghz
CDRW/DVD Combo Drive
40-GB 4200-RPM Hard Drive
15-inch XGA LCD Display Panel 
256 MB 533 MHZ DDR2 SODIMM Memory Module
Intel PRO/Wireless (Calexico II) 
Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection FRU

I've only had it for a few days, but I have absolutely no complaints so far. I haven't installed any games, though. I doubt it'll do great, since it's using Intel graphics...


----------



## BEAS7

Spartan SAS1733 (?)
1.86Ghz Pentium M
17" Widescreen
80Gb Harddrive
1Gb of RAM
ATI RADEION X700 GPU

Small company out of boston, Great laptop. I can run BF2 on high with no problems. The internal card is great and it runs very fast. Scored a 6300 on 3DMark03


----------



## fantom

run o5 on it. I scored like 13000 in 03


----------



## Coppermine

HP Omnibook XE2 DE
128mb ram
550MHz
AKD K6-2+


----------



## redgoblin83

Acer Travelmate 290.

Intel Pentium M 1,5Ghz
Intel 855Gm
Inter Pro/Wireless 2200BG
15.0 XGA TFT LCD
40 Gb 
DVD-CD_RW Combo.
768 Mb ram (shared with vga card).

Rarely getting hot, slow hd but good work machine for programming, plays cod will in a lan party.


----------



## PoisonTail

*Case* ( Battalion-101 S550-Turbo 15.4" 16:10 Wide Screen WXGA 1280x800 LCD TFT Notebook w/Li-Ion Battery, Universal AC Power Adapter, Deluxe Carrying Case Metallic Red + Silver Color )
*Processor* ( Mobile AMD® TurionT64 ML-44 CPU [2.4GHz, 1MB Cache] w/Hyper Transport Technology )
*Memory* ( 2048MB [1024MB X2] DDR-400 PC-3200 Corsair )
*Video Card* ( Mobility 128MB ATI Radeon X700 PCI-Express 3D Video )
*Hard Drive* ( 80 GB 7200rpm ATA-100 Super Slim Notebook Hard Drive )
*CD-RW/DVD-RW Drive* ( 8X Dual Format DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive [S550-Turbo] )
*Sound Card* ( 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard )
*Fax Modem* ( Build-in 56K V.92 Fax Modem )
*Network Card* ( Build-in 10/100 Network LAN )
*USB 2.0 Accessories* ( Build-in 4x USB 2.0 Ports )
*Flash Media Reader/Writer* ( Build-in 3-in-1 Media Card Reader/Writer )
*Operation System* ( MS Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 )
*IEEE-1394 Fire Wire Card* ( Build-in 1x IEEE-1394 Firewire Port )
*Video Camera* ( i-Rock Web Camera + Headset )
*Wireless Network Adapter* ( Wireless LAN Wi-Fi 802.11g 54Mbps Mini-PCI Module )
*Warranty* ( Warranty Service Standard One(1) Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support )








1501.00 (www.ibuypower.com)

Custom Built


----------



## 6600Gt1047

Dell Inspiron E1705

intel core duo T2500 ( 2.0 GHZ)
2 Gigs DDR2 pc5300 ram
60 gig 5400RPM
Nvidia GO 7900gs 256MB Overclocked @ 420/1100
6 cell
WXGA+ display

Love it...every game MAX :


----------



## Kopi

Apparently I'm not going so bad laptop wise

Dell c610
1.2ghz on AC, 800mhz on battery
256mb ddr333 ram
40gb Fujitsu 5400rpm harddrive
14.1 inch display
XP home?


----------



## Melcar

Compaq V2000Z
Sempron 3300+ (2.0GHz 128KB cache)
200M integrated graphics chip (128MB shared memory)
1GB PC3200 RAM
40GB ATA-6 2MB cache 4200rpm HDD (will soon upgrade to faster and bigger drive)
DVD/CDRW (original from laptop, I forget the speeds)
14.1" widescreen LCD (1280x768 60MHz)
Broadcom wireless chip
6 cell battery

Small and light. Perfect to lug aroung. My main rig is for the really intense stuff so I just need a small laptop to keep me busy while on the go. Installed Linux as soon as the laptop arrived in the mail (screw Windows







). Runs perfectly; even runs XGL at acceptable levels. Only problem is that Ubuntu likes to turn on the little fan at full blast as soon as the CPU reaches 50*C (which is nearly always); at least it keeps it cool (you could cook eggs with it when WindowsXP was on it







).


----------



## selectodude

Apple iBook G4
Motorola 7447A 1.2GHz
ATI Mobility Radeon 9200
512MB DDR 266
60GB 4200RPM HDD
14" Screen (XGA)
Awesome Battery, 6 hours with screen on half-brightness and Airport off.

It's no MacBook, but it sure kicks a lot of ass. Still running strong after three years.


----------



## Retrospekt

This is a Toshiba A75-S206.

2.8 ghz prescott core
512mb ram
15.4 widescreen
ATI 9000 mobility graphics
60gb Interbal Hardrive
300gb External Hardrive
Atheros Wireless Card

I use this laptop for everything, even a little gaming. I have it folding most of the time, but i use it more than my desktop, its faster. =D


----------



## Ecibad

Acer Aspires 1642Z

Intel Pentium with Centrino technology M735, 400Mhz FSB.
Chipset Intel 915GL 533Mhz FSB.
1Gb Value Kingston DDR2 533Mhz.
100Gb PATA HDD.
64Mb Shared







Intel Video
15,4 brigth view LCD

Thats all I can remember by now...


----------



## aswells

Dell B120
14.1" Widescreen
1.4 Ghz Celeron M
512 Mb ram upgraded to 1 Gig
Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06
Upgraded 56 whr 6 cell battery
I absolutely love this laptop. Mostly used for note taking in lectures, with 56 whr battery gets 3:50 battery life, with old 29whr battery got 1:50. Uses onboard Intel 910 Graphics, which is just good enough to play guild wars and CS @~60fps. When installing Ubuntu you hit snags with the Boradcom wireless card and the screens native 1280x800 resolution, both of which are easy fixes via various online guides.


----------



## matt_s989

HP Pavillion dv8130

17 in wide screen
AMD Turion 64 ML-40 2.2ghz/ 800 mhz battery
512 x 2 pc3200
2 x 100 gb hdd's
ATi Radeon Xpress 200M
Lightscribe DVD RW
Intergrated wireless networking and bluetooth capable
XP Media Center/Debian Linux
Came with remote

So far this laptop has been great, i've had it almost a year now, never had a single problem


----------



## olympus

Medion 97400
Amd Sempron 3300+ (2.0Ghz)
MB MAM2150
512Mb DDR Sdram Pc2700 (166Mhz) 
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N
ATI MOBILITY RADEON XPRESS 200 128MbShared
15.4" Lcd
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
Samsung 80Gb 5400rpm
WinXp Media Center Edition (SP2)

Conclusion:
I certainly need to add more memory (need to find out if it supports faster mem timings, maybe you gyus can help me out here). Also I'll try to oc the videocard just a bit more... Also the hdd might be a little too slow but that could be because of the low memory speed and amount..
If you guys know something I can do to improve speed etc please let me know..


----------



## Mebby

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo D

Good at first, now a bit dated. Still able to play BF2 on super low settings. xD
Was sent for repair about 4 times all heating troubles. Melted something at one point. ^^; Now I found out how to open it and clean it myself.

Pros-
Quite when clean.
Good build quality.

Cons-
Dirt causes heat troubles.
Quite heavy.
Low Ram? (or atleast mine is.)

Though why anyone would buy one now I don't know few years out of date.









MacBook 2Ghz 1GB RAM

I love it, good built quality and exellent features. The remote control works well, and the mag lock on the power adapter has saved many falls. The instant wake from sleep is perfect for hoping between lectures. Can check the battery power without turning it on.

Pros-
Very fast.
Light weight.
Quite.
Very good battery life.
Easy to upgrade RAM.
Buil in Wi-Fi / Webcam / Mic / bluetooth.

Cons-
Can run Windows.
Speakers arn't very loud.


----------



## [email protected]

Compaq Presario 2100
AMD Athlon 2400+ 1.8 Ghz
ATI XPRESS 200M 64 Mb
512 Mb Ram 
15.4" screen
Not good for gaming , it has bumps on Crazy Taxi....
But Good for office, even tough the battery just lasts now 30minutes.


----------



## BenHagerty

Mine is my siggy


----------



## rfarris

Vigor Augustus
paint Colbolt Blue with Vigor Logo
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2.2Ghz
NVIDIA GeForceGo 7900 GTX 512MB








Logitech G5 Laser Mouse








1GB ram
17" WSXGA+ Glossy
100GB 5400rpm
Built in 1.3m cam
Running WinXP Home and Fedora Core 5

From Vigorgaming.com
It's my main gaming rig, been to and conquered many LAN party's.
The 7900 is outstanding, best part of the lappy, has played everything easily with lots of grunt to spar.
Do plan on adding in another hard drive and optic drive later.
The build quality is great; LCD flawless, but did find one bubble on the leds paint lucky its barley visible. Also the logitech G5 increased frag count; a good mouse is a must for a gamer.
If I can afford it maybe later ill put in a Athlon FX60









Only dislike was the free bag it came with, its far to thin and the strap is to short, need to find a good bag.


----------



## UberN00B

1st up.
Compaq EvoN1020v

Pretty good laptop,
2.4ghz (P4)
14.1" LCD Widescreen
256MB of PC2100 Ram
40GB 5400RPM
Cheap Feel, keyboard was tactile, HEAVYY.
I really liked this at first, because at that time, i was on a P3 and this laptop was........... 2000x better, i really envy'ed it. so id say, at first, i really liked this laptop. Later on, i began to notice huge problems with this laptop. one being that the battery life was less than an hour after less than a years use. When i got my current system, this laptop was compared to be 'old technology', and i LOVED my XP. But anyways, after the second year, my warranty had ended, and a week later, the buttons were collapsing into the system. The power on/off button was not functioning properly, and the Lcd screen had died out on me shortly after. IMO, Stay AWAYYYYYY from compaq / HP Laptops, unless your going to go get a 3-4 year warranty. I purchased this system for 2Grand Canadian when it first came out. (1800 USD)

2ed up.
DELL ! ! ! !
Inspiron 9500 (i believe..)
Intel Core Duo 1.6Ghz (AYE, i really wanted to get my brother C2D, but it was an extra 200 for 1.6..)
1Gig of Memory
60GB hard drive, 5400RPM
15"1 LCD True Life X Sharp (Gosh, i LOVE the moniter, id take a picture but no Camera. =( )
ATI x1300
Creative Hi-Def Onboard Audio

This laptop looks and feels GREAT. For the total cost of about 1Grand american, you get a pretty good laptop. The feel is great, although the buttons feel alittle on the cheap side. Dell loads this system with a bunch of crap i will never use, like DELL ASSISTANCE, or some other junk, id like to see them get rid of that stuff, and give trials to Anti Virus, Firewalls, ect. Theres this menu that keeps popping up, its SO annoying, 'Would you like to register your crap we installed on your computer?' And the sad thing is, it pops up every day, and the only way you can get rid of it is by altering your bootup.
It took this computer about a minute and a half to load for the first time, and about 2 minutes to shut down. I dont know why it takes that long, it confuses me. I must say. 1.6ghz isnt much at all, there is alot of hanging and some freezing for a few seconds, and theres no way of overclocking this. There is a neat function though, which allows you to set your voltages and CPU speed, but you cant go higher than the setting of 1.6ghz. This is only to get better battery life by underclocking i guess. Overall, Dell is all for looks, pretty good system for the price.

-UberN00b


----------



## 6600Gt1047

Dell Inspiron E1705

Intel Yonah 2.0
2 gigs ddr2
945PM Chipset
60 gig 5400RPM HD
WXGA+ Lg screen
Nvidia go 7900gs 256MB Overclocked at 420/1100 ( 375/500 is stock)

I love it....runs every game ineed it to max settings...multi tasks great. Savig up for a faster hard drive though


----------



## chiu2000

Compaq Presario M2000
Pentium M 725 (1.6GHz, 400MHz, 2MB L2 Cache)
DDR400 512MB
Intel i915GM + ICH6-M
Graphic Media Accelerator 900 (128MB shared max)
40GB HDD ATA
DVD Combo
SGD$1659 (Win XP Home and Office 2003 included)
~USD$1000

not really a gaming machine, but i mainly use it for school work,and video conference with my friends on MSN. does a great job for my programming work, can play CSS and Generals quite decently. for other games, well, i already have a desktop that is much better, so did not bother to buy a gaming laptop. thinkinh of adding another 512MB to it, and maybe change to a bigger hdd.....


----------



## gravity

Model : IBM ThinkPad X20
Processor : PIII @ 700MHz
Storage : 30GB
RAM : 128MB
Age : I dunno, 5 years maybe (used to be my dad's)
Battery : Always @ 0% but stays on for an hour or more... lol
OS : Bigsoft Doors XP


----------



## Lilwheezy75

Apple Macbook (white)
2.0 ghz core duo
512 mb ram (uprgrading o 2gig on my own)
Intel 950 i beielve, 64 mb shared graphics
80 GB HD
superdrive (cd/dvd RW)
13.3" glossy widescreen
built in wireless, infared, bluetooth, isight camera

the laptop is awsome, its great lookng, built very well and packed with features. I love how easy it is to use and how nice mac OS X is. It could use more memory because it struggles sometimes but thats coming soon. other than that A+ for this thing.


----------



## Darkfire001

Lenovo/IBM Thinkpad
R60

Core Duo 1.66ghz
512mb DDR2
IGA 950
40GB 5400/RPM
15" SXGA Screen
DVD/Rom & CD Burner Combo Drive
Touchpad & Toggle Thing
Built-in Wireless.

Overall quite Satisfied with the laptop. Runs everything I need it too, quite well, and the battery life with the standard battery is a good 3 Hours even with some fairly intense applications running. Thinkpad build is great.

That said, I'm considering selling the laptop in a couple months and purchasing a Core 2 Duo R Series 14" (Thinner/Lighter then 15") with a better graphics chip like X1300 for $925~


----------



## terracide99

Model: Toshiba Tecra M4 Tablet
Processor: Intel Centrino 2.1 GHz
RAM: DDR2 1.256 Gb
Graphics: nVidia 7600go w/ 128Mb independent RAM
Optical: DVD / CD-RW combo
Display: 14"

only two things that really bugs me:
1.) dust seem to be able to be "absorbed" by the screen, so i'm seeing dust here and there that i can get rid off
2.) louder than usual fan
other than that, it's a pretty good tablet. it suffered more than a few bumps & scrapes, and had been thrown against the car a few times when i had to brake hard

btw, anyone else here that owns a tablet??


----------



## Modki

*COMPAQ* _Presario 1255_
300Mhz
96MB RAM
15GB HDD (Thanks Ropey!)

Running Xubuntu Dapper. Great little machine, it was free!


----------



## Aqualan

Dell E1705

Core 2 Duo 2.0Ghz (T7200)
1 GB 667 DDR2 (5-5-5-15)
80 GB Hdd 5400rpm
7900 GS (256mb)
24X dvd/cd
bluetooth

I am very impressed overall. The only thing that bugs, is the keyboard layout. It has room for a full keyboard w/ number pad. Instead, it has a bunch of empty space.


----------



## SSJ3Goku

Just got my new lappy, the Compal HGL-30, one of the few 14.1" gaming notebooks that actually has a powerful GPU. The full awesome specs are in my sig. Got all this for ~1200, even more affordable than a Dell. Will overclock my card asap, since Compal underclocks it from the factory.


----------



## stevemc

HP Pavilion ze5570us
2.66 GHz P4 Mobile
Integrated ATI Graphics... 64mb shared
15" 4:3
60 GB HD
DVD/CDRW Combo Drive
Craptastic Speakers

This is a good laptop. It has been around the block a time or two, and unfortunately has an Intel. This did survive an impromptu rainstorm. No major problems, more than I can say for my old Dell....


----------



## zoofbl

Laptop: Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO L1310G
15.4" TFT WXGA, 1280x800 pixel
Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.60GHz (up to 1.7)/ 400 MHz FSB Celeron
M 370 - 390 (Dothan), 1 MB 2nd level cache
Chipset: ATi RC410MB + SB400
RAM DDR 894.2 MB SO-DIMM
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M, 128MB
Sound Card: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Hard disk:80GB
DVD-RW
Modem, LAN, WLAN

I had 512MB RAM, after upgrading two slots of 512MB, I have 894MB RAM instead of 1024MB. Any hint?


----------



## dsddcd

I have personaly owned only one laptop which was a Compaq with a AMD 1GHZ proc and it was a POS

The Dell's are my Computers at work.

I have (2) Insiron 1150 both are big and bulky, and the battery life sucs.

In stock form they were configuerd with:
2.4 Celeron Proc
256 mb of PC 2100 running a High Latencies
40 Gig 5400RPM HD
Wireless and a DVD Rom Drive
Integrated Grapahics

One is still in stock form with a battery life of about 1 Hour

I Ugraded one tothe following specs:
3.2M Northwood Proc
1Gig Dual Channel PC2700 Patriot Ram 2-2-2-5
Seagate 7200 RPM 80Gig HD
DVD Burner

With the upgarde I exeted the battey Life app. 30m and increased the speed enough to use it all day everyday.

The Inspiron 6000 is very nice but again is big and the battey life is Okay
Dual Core 1.3 GHZ Pentium Mobile
1GHZ DDR2 677 Ram
I Believe it is a 17" Ultra Sharp sceen
ATI X300 Mobile Graphics Card??
We have had great luck with it and intend on keeping it around for some time.

The Newest member is the M1210, I actually just got this a few days ago.
I ordered every option but the 2.3 GHZ Proc and 4Gb or ram
2.13 Core Duo T7400
2 Gb dual channel 667
80Gb 7200 RPM Sata Drive
Nvidia Go 7400
Sound Blaster Integrated Card
Web Cam and Mic
Moblile Broad Band Card
.......................................

As a note the HD is slower than the 1150 the Proc and Ram smokes every machine I have even my OC'ed Desktop and the audio is great.

I will keep you posted ad I test more I have posted Super Scores of 1M score of 23.672s and a 32M Score of 25m 05.032s


----------



## Ace_001

Acer TravelMate C300

1.6Ghz Pentium
512MB ram (shared with video)
intel 82852/82855 graphics controler.
Bluetooth.. only used it once with someones phone to see how well it worked.
802.11B/G cant complain
can use a stylist with screen.. cinda nice if drawing diagrams to show someone something..

use it mostly for chatting, school, brousing, and while my main computers monitor is broken.. cough..games.. bf1942 runs at everything min... barly..

i would have to say i love it.. i throw it in my bookbag.. dont have any case for it.. had to repair the on board speakers, and the audio out doesnt work... but i got a usb sound card so when i want my laptop to be the best dvd player i can use the usb sound and the s-video out.. cant beat it.


----------



## Lucifer96667

Hypersonic FX7

desktop AMD X2 3800
2 60gig hd in raid 0
1024 ram
nvidia geforce go 7800 gtx whit 256 meg ram
17 wide screen at a 1920X1200 resolution
wireless network card and bluetooth

eats any game i through at it


----------



## charliemack

Compaq Presario v2000

Sempron 3100 +
512 ddr 400
60 gig harddrive
ATI 200m -graphics

It's decent enough i didn't want to get anything too crazy so that i couldn't play games in clas!


----------



## Marshall82

Bought it in July needed it for work and it is one of the best computer related purchases I have ever made.

Acer Aspire
Intel Core Duo 2300 1.66GHz - still thinking about upgrading to 2500...
1GB DDR2 533
120GB SATA 5400RPM Hard Drive
ATI Radeon X1600 Mobile
Intel 945PM
15.4" Widescreen XGA 1280 x 800

Not a bad package for $1120, I have since upgraded it to XP Pro and I was able to talk my way into getting verizon broadband mobile, its not the fastest internet out there but it works anywhere you can use a cell phone.


----------



## grumpy

It's my buddies, but:
Toshiba Satellite P105-S9722
Super PI 1.5 (1M) 25.08 sec
2.0ghz T7200 CPU
2.0gb PC5300 RAM
Geforce Go 7900GS
17" Widescreen
**Weak Point 200gb SATA 4200rpm drive
bla, bla, bla on the rest

It's a better gamer than my PC


----------



## Higgins

Hp Pavilion zv5000t(z)

[email protected], 1GB (added 512), 128mb ATI 9200, 60GB HD, DVD/CD-RW, 6in1 card reader, 15.4 widescreen

Its a decent laptop, needs two fans (one main, the other for when the P4 breaks loose) to keep the thing cool. It runs fine, but i have had SO many things go wrong with this thing its crazy, i think that the zv series was a lemon series cause it was only out for 6 months... Had Memory, HD, Mobo, Body, and heatsinks replaced. I had a service plan thank God!!

Overall it serves its purpose although the Vid Card knocks it down a few notches.

I give it a 7 outta 10


----------



## ColdTriton

So, here it is:
HP Pavilion dv9033cl
Intel C2D T5500 (1.66ghz, 2MB L2 cache,667mhz FSB)
2GB dual-channel DDR2 667Mhz
GeForce Go 7600 w/256MB (dedicated, not shared )
2x100GB SATA150 HDD's(5400rpm )
Lightscribe SuperMulti 8x Dual Layer DVD burner
HP Express TV tuner card w/remote
17" WXGA+ High Definition+ Ultra BrightView Widescreen display


----------



## Kimon

It's my mums actually







lol but i get to use it. Used to be pretty cool but now its just meh.
Toshiba Satellite A80 
Intel Centrino 1.86ghz 2mb L2 cache Processor
60GB 5400rpm Hard Drive
128mb Intel GMA950 gaphics
512mb DDR RAM
Panasonic DVD-RAM/+/- RW Drive
SD memory card reader
15" TFT LCD monitor 1024x768
Microsoft Windows XP Professional


----------



## aHandzProduction

Toshiba Qosmio F25 Media Center Laptop

15.4" Bright View Screen
1.86 Ghz Centrino 750
Mobile Intel Alviso i915PM
1.5 GB 553 DDR2 Ram 4-4-4-12
nVidia GeForce Go 6600 PCI Express
100 GB HD
Mat****a DVD Burner 
Harman/Kardon Speakers
Built In TV tuner
Built In Card Reader 
XP Media Center 2005

Its a nice Laptop...decent battery life. I love the fact that it can play dvd movies and audio cd's w/o having to boot windows. Has a tv tuner that I can also use w/o booting. Came with a Media Center Remote...


----------



## beret9987

Oldest Laptop but I'd thought I'd post it.

Acer TravelMate 290
1.3Ghz Pentium M(Banias)
802.11b Wireless LAN
1.256GB PC2700 RAM
40GB 7200RPM HD
15" LCD 
2x DVD-R Burner
Windows Vista Premium(I bought a license for my desktop but I hated it and this was running linux before so I put windows on it)

Well... to start off, this thing is old. I remember buying it when Centrino just launched and it was the cheapest one they got. All in all, it's been a reliable little laptop, chugging away at all the menial tasks I require it to do. Frankly, this thing runs Vista quite well even though its got a 1.0 for the Experience Index. These things are cheap on ebay these days(200-300 dollars) and serve well as a general-purpose computer. I'd would definitely recommend an Acer to a friend if they needed a mid-range laptop.


----------



## Devon

Dell Inspiron 9100
3.2GHZ Pentium 4HT NorthWood
dell 1300 wireless
512mb ram
15.4 1280x800 res
60gb 7200rpm hd


----------



## atomicfission92

Dell XPS M1210. The specs are in my signature


----------



## jriggs256

HP DV9000
Centrino Duo T5200
2gb DDR2 667
160gb 7200 RPM HDD
Geforce 7600 go 256mb dedicated
HP TV tuner xpress w/remote
17" wxga screen
lightscribe dvd burner


----------



## SgtSpike

Dell Inspiron 6000
1.6Ghz Pentium M 1mb L2
1GB 533mhz DDR2 ram
15.4" 1920x1200
100GB IDE 7200RPM
ATI x300 128mb Video
24x CD-RW/DVD
XP Home (upgrading to Vista soon)
5-hour battery life (in Word/Internet)

All in all a great little computer. Bought it in 2005 for ~$1500. My ram is going bad though.... there goes another $80.


----------



## calvin924597

Piece Of Crap (Dell 8100)

PIII 1.0ghz
256mb PC133 RAM
GeForce 2 go (8mb)
15.4in 1600x1200
10gb HDD
CD-ROM drive no burner








xp home
5 minute battery life (went dead 2 years ago)

This was the computer I was using right before I came to OCN!

rofl.


----------



## aHandzProduction

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aHandzProduction* 
Toshiba Qosmio F25 Media Center Laptop

15.4" Bright View Screen
1.86 Ghz Centrino 750
Mobile Intel Alviso i915PM
1.5 GB 553 DDR2 Ram 4-4-4-12
nVidia GeForce Go 6600 PCI Express
100 GB HD
Mat****a DVD Burner
Harman/Kardon Speakers
Built In TV tuner
Built In Card Reader
XP Media Center 2005

Its a nice Laptop...decent battery life. I love the fact that it can play dvd movies and audio cd's w/o having to boot windows. Has a tv tuner that I can also use w/o booting. Came with a Media Center Remote...

LOL wow my DVD burners brand gets edited because part of its Japanese name is the reiterated name of crap...


----------



## FearSC549

Cheap ass Westinghouse NB-14W2, hard to find now...

Celeron M 410 1.46GHz, upgraded to Celeron M 430 1.73GHz
512MB DDR2 PC4200 Melco RAM(***?), upgraded to 1GB DDR2 PC4200
ATI Xpress 200M 256MB shared
WD 60GB SATA 5400RPM
Phillips DVD-RW w/ Dual layer 8x
2x 1W POS speaker under the laptop, how lame
14'in WXGA Widescreen crap
Windows XP Home , upgraded to Vista Ultimate.

Pretty good, small HDD space, but still good. Bad for CS:S, or any other game which required a damn good GFX. Got this lappy for $400 on black friday off Tigerdirect.


----------



## Devon

be lucky yours works I heard that westinghouse laptop freezes up and wont boot on alot of them its really a toshiba too but they bought westinghouse so now they can paste an american name on there crappy low end products.


----------



## apavlov13

I have an IBM Thinkpad X24, PIII 1.13Ghz, 512 MB, 30GB, 12.1" screen. I like it a lot solely because it is what a laptop is supposed to be: small and light. It is also still powerful enough for most typical tasks.


----------



## drk

My laptop is in my sig because as of right now I am desktop-less. I have never had a problem with my computer as of yet and it runs most games a decent setting except it chugs below 40fps in oblivion at medium settings which is disappointing but expected of a mid level GPU. The Core 2 Duo processor is beautiful for all the audio and video work I do and it has an astounding battery life.


----------



## Blade

Dell Inspiron 6400 MCE
C2D @ 2GHz
2 gigs of ram
120 gig hardrive 5400rpm
1400 256mb mobility video card
15.4" with true-life 
Dual layer DVD drive

Actually a great little performer, nice and fast and plays BF2 quite nicely on med settings.


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

Dell Inspiron E1705 
Came with a Core Solo T1300 Upgraded to a Core Duo T2300 (free from work)
1Gb RAM
80Gb HDD
X1400 upgraded to a 7900GS

I would like to upgrade to a faster HDD and go to 2Gb of RAM soon.


----------



## Quasimojo

Dell Inspiron 6000D
Pentium M Dothan, 1.6GHZ, 2 MB, 533FSB
1.5GB DDR2 533 (PC 4200)
ATI Mobility Radeon X300 64MB
15.4 WXGA LCD

It's great for software development. It handles a lot of tasks very well. However, the X300 GPU is absolute crap for gaming. It just can't run a lot of games. Don't even think about trying much of anything released in the last year or two. EverQuest, for example (EQ I, not II) would run, but everything moved in extremely slow motion - not just lag, but actually slow motion. The GPU just couldn't keep up.

I would certainly recommend it for work, but certainly *not* for play.


----------



## DontPassTheFence

Ive got an HP l2000 (armstrong edition lulz) - its a no name mobo with a Compaq BIOS, AMD Turion64 @ 2000mHz, 2x512mb DDR333 g.skill 2-3-3-6, ATi x200m flashed to x300 drivers, netted me a whole 700 more marks in `05 (it cant even complete 06 lol!)

bluetooth, wifi, LAN, firewire, 3x USB, DVD-RW/CD-RW, 80GB failing Hitachi drive, windows XP pro has been installed for 3 years coming next month, NO REFORMATS woohoo, takes about 25 seconds to boot to XP login screen, very minimalistic, itll run HL1 and HL mods at 1024x768 almost full settings (AA off) at 72fps.

I skinned winXP with mac OS X panther (brushed aluminum) and I added carbon fibre vinyl accents. I also have popped the top on this particular laptop 5 times, twice to reseat the CPU heatsink and add AS5, twice to fix wifi reception, and once to add a bit of heatsinking to the ATi chipset (integrated video chipset, it was cooled with only a tiny foam pad, so I AS5`d it and added a tiny chipset heatsink from an old intel mobo. Worked like a charm, but the warranty is voided XD

Next I think Im going to try to get active cooling on the chipset, if I go brave enough to tap into one of the mobo's 12v connections to get power to the fan. (I know there is enough room for a teeny tiny HSF in there) and someday Ill also swap out the CPU fan for something a bit better, since the current one doesnt work worth a damn

Here are some halfarsed pics:

































EDIT: forgot to add, 1280x768 res 70hz ref rate, 14.1 brightview monitor, its a good unit but after 3 years its getting a bit dim. (mobo is s754 if you dont recognize the die size from the pic, its basically a declocked, undervolted athlon64 chip, I got it running 1800mHz @ 1.2v - stays nice and cool, then underclocks itself to 800mHz when on batt power, and 1.00v


----------



## sandiegoskyline

Dell Inspiron 5100 (Bought May 2003)
2.4GHz Northwood
2x256MB DDR266
ATI Mobility Radeon 7500-32MB
30GB 4200RPM HDD
15" SXGA+ LCD (1400 x 1050)
DVD-ROM/CD-RW
XP Home

Overall it has been a great experience. My favorite part by far is the screen. The 7500 is doing me fine lets me play CS 1.6 (obviously) and SW:KOTOR w/o a problem.


----------



## Farwalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hdpwipmonkey* 
Dell Inspiron E1705
Came with a Core Solo T1300 Upgraded to a Core Duo T2300 (free from work)
1Gb RAM
80Gb HDD
X1400 upgraded to a 7900GS

I would like to upgrade to a faster HDD and go to 2Gb of RAM soon.

Did you actually change out the X1400 card and put in a 7900GS card yourself?
I have been looking for laptops which are truely upgrade-able, as well a reliable source for parts. The only source I have found for graphics cards for laptops is in England, and the cost is astronomical.


----------



## copter100

Asus A7C, intel centrino duo 1.83 T560, 1 gig ddr2 ram, x1450 512mb GC
XP media centre, TV tuner, Bluetooth, DVD multi rw, 17inch screen, 100gig HDD, plays BF2 on med setting at 30-35 FPS struggles with startrek legacy but plays ok, cost me Â£1400 6 months ago well worth every penny never lets me down.


----------



## XCubed

*Dell E1505*

-Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 @ 1.66ghz. (2mb. L2)
-1gb. DDR2 533
-ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Hypermemory 256mb.
-120gb. 5400rpm. SATA HDD.
-15.4" TrueLife WXGA LCD
-DVD-RW
-Dual 9 Cell 85 w/hr Batteries
-Windows Vista Home Premium

I could not be happier with this laptop. Everything works smoothly, battery life is almost 5 hours per battery. All games run fine, BF2, BF2142, NFS: Carbon, Etc....


----------



## TheInformationator

HP dv6000 series laptop (Specifically, dv6103r, bought on sale on black friday '06)

All of the specs can be found here

It's a very sexeh laptop. The only thing that held me back was the 512MB of RAM, but I've since upgraded that to a 1GB stick of OCZ 4200 SODIMM. I plan on doubling that to 2GB before the year is up.

Battery life is not impressive, but it's decent enough to use for a few hours. If you use the screen on high though it's really going to cut down the battery life.

I'd consider this one a "mid-range" notebook. It doesn't have incredible graphics power or incredible battery life, but it strikes a really nice balance of moderate power and moderate battery life with a beautiful screen, nice keyboard, and nice touchpad, in addition to some really shnazzy multimedia buttons along the top row.


----------



## kosta

Acer Ferrari 5000

2GHz Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-60
256 Radeon X1600 with 256 shared memory
2GB DDR2(667MHz)
160GB(5,200rpm)
DVD±RW DL
Windows XP Pro(got a vista CD ready)
15.4" TFT (16ms)
Bluetooth, Infrared, WiFi, VoIP, 1.3MP camera(digitally enhanced to 4MP when taking pics) 5in1 memory card reader...and other misc things

So far everything has been running quite smooth, its rather quiet even when runing multiple things and using up quite a bit of the CPU. I'm really liking it.

Edit: batery life is the only downfall i guess, runs at about 3hrs on performance setting and can be tweaked to run a bit longer if i lower the CPU.


----------



## marc1989

Model: Clevo 570u
Processor: Intel core 2 duo 2.0ghz (t7200)
RAM: DDR2 2 gb
Graphics: nVidia 7950gtx 512mb ddr3
Optical: DVD / CD-RW combo
Display: 17" widescreen
HD : 100gb 7200rpm

Absolutly love it. But windows is getting more and more wierd. I'll have to reinstall it...


----------



## elmarko99

Model: Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo A1650G
Processor: AMD Mobile Athlon 64 3400+ 2.2GHz
RAM: 1GB DDR2
Graphics: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M 128MB dedicated memory
Optical: DVD / DVD-RW combo
Display: 15.4" widescreen
HDD : 100gb 7200rpm

Windows Experience Index:

Processor: 4.1
Memory (RAM): 4.5
Graphics: 2.0
Gaming Graphics: 3.0
Primary HDD: 4.2

Absolutley hate it!!! bought it second hand last september expecting it to be pretty good. was hoping to be able to play games during the 4 hour train journey between university and home. no chance! it just gets far too hot. it idles around 50C and i have seen it go up to 113C and then it crashed. (im using speedfan). i have been running vista on it since april but have decided to go back to xp pro. vista uses half my memory just when its idling. often maxes out when just using wmp and browsing internet.

does anyone else have problems with their laptops overheating?


----------



## redsox83381

ACER

Core 2 Duo 1.8ghz
2gb Ram
Intergrated GPU








15 inch LCD
120gb HDD (5400 RPM)
Vista Ultimate


----------



## FearSC549

Model: Westinghouse NB-14w2(it's sort of rare)
Processor: Celeron M 430 1.73GHz(came with 1.43GHz, upgraded)
RAM: 1GB DDR2 PC4200 Melco, Samsung(came with 512MB, upgraded)
GFX: ATI Xpress 200, 256MB shared
Optical Drive: Philips 8x DVD-/+RW with DL
Display: 14.1" Widescreen
HDD: WD 60GB 5400RPM
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate(came with XP Home)

I got this little lappy on Black Friday for $399. I like it, it does the job, i play some light gaming(CS 1.6, CZ). But the bad part is that the charging thing in my laptop is sort of broken, so it can't recharge the battery(warrentee expired). Too bad it has a bad cooling design for the CPU, so it always...some what overheat(60C) and battery life sucks(but it's useless to me right now).


----------



## mactard

Apple MacBook Pro
2.33GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2GB DDR2 667
ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
Dual-Layer Superdrive
15" Widescreen
100GB 7200RPM hard drive
Apple Mac OS X v10.4.10

Best laptop I've ever owned. That's all.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Inspiron 1720,

Intel Core 2 Duo T7300, 2.0GHz, 800Mhz, 4M L2 Cache

2GB, DDR2, 667MHz 2 Dimm for Inspiron 1720

17.0 inch Wide Screen XGA+ TL LCD, Inspiron 1720

256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 8600

160G 5400RPM SATA hard drive 5400 RPM

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition, English

8X DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Drive

Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy

Intel 3945 WLAN (802.11a/g) Mini Card

Integrated 2.0M Pixel Webcam

Creative Earbud EP630

85 WHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery, Inspiron 1720

Dell Wirless 355 Bluetooth Mod

Subtotal: $1,426.28 
Shipping & Handling: $0.00 
Tax: $97.14

Total Price w/Discounts: $1,523.42


Taken from my bill







Sweet rig I'd say


----------



## Blade

Acer Travelmate 2310
1.4 GHz
40 gig hd
512 ram
Intel graphics

Dell Inspiron 6400 MCE
C2D 2GHz
120 gig hd
2 gigs ram
ATI 1400 graphics


----------



## opty165

Asus C90s

15.4in 1680x1050 glossy
core 2 duo E6320 that will be overclocked to 2.somthing








2gb ddr2 667
160gb sata 5400rpm hdd
upgradeable 8600m GT
8x dual layer dvd-rw drive
Intel pro wireless N
built in bluetooth
finger print reader
built in 2mp camera
built in TV tuner and card reader
HDMI, VGA, S-video
e-sata
piano glossy finish with inlaid pattern(exactly like hp's)

grand total of $1388. very cheap for all that!!!

i'll be back to edit this post and tell u my experience with it! it'll be here in 1 week


----------



## Sreenath

Averatec C3500 convertible laptop/tablet PC

good quality, dad gave it to me (it was his old laptop), can be used as a TabletPC and a laptop, swivel the screen 290 degrees and bends all the way back to a tablet and back to a lappy and closed (180 degrees back and forth) comes with XP TabletPC edition which i will use only for using it as a TabletPC; it runs great on Linux and Unix







so if you want a laptop WITH WIFI THAT IS EASILY CONFIGURABLE IN LINUX/UNIX (Ratek 2500 - natively compatible with some distros, simple ndiswrapper with others) then this is for you

Detailed specs:

AMD Athlon XP-M 2200+ Skt A low wattage (~50W) model, replaceable up to 2800+ i think or if you want less battery life you could use a 3000/3200+
512MB PC2700 (added another 512 SODIMM)
60GB HD (more than enough; i run three OS (BSD, XP, SuSE) on it.
4 USB
onboard sound (better than most onboard)
12' Ultrabright screen (in not ft lol sorry for single ')
keyboard is nice, LCD is bright but not best quality maintenance wise. one RMA for dead pixels but the second time was a charm; over a year and no problems

~$700 a little while ago
~$1k3 2.5 years ago


----------



## Kimon

I just got a hand me down laptop. It was my girlfriends, but she needed a faster one for school. It's a white (very manly) Asus M5000 series. It's a very small and light laptop. It's also got pretty good battery life too. About 2-3 hours with 3/4 power and 75% screen brightness. Not bad for a freebie.

Here's the specs

Intel Pentium M 1.7ghz (1st generation Centrino)
256mb DDR333 Micro So Dimm ( I'll get some more soon)
40GB Hard Drive
Intel 855GM shared graphics
ineternal DVD reader/ CD-RW
6 cell battery
12.1" TFT 1024x768 screen
All around 1.6kg which is pretty good too.


----------



## Dezi

All right then,
Dell Inspiron E1705
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7200 (2.00GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB)
LCD Panel: 17 inch Wide Screen XGA+ TFT Display with TrueLife™(glossy)
Memory: 1GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
Video Card: 256MB ATI MOBILITY™ RADEON® X1400 HyperMemory
Hard Drive: 80GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
Network Card: Integrated 10/100 Network Card and Modem
24X CD Burner/DVD Combo Drive

Cost me a little less than $1,000 battery life is about 2 to 3 hours


----------



## calvin924597

Mine is kinda crap, but oh well.

Compaq Presario V5000

1.46ghz Celly M
512mb DDR2-533 ram
GMA 950
15in Widescreen 1280x800 LCD
40gb HDD
CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo
Integrated 802.11g networking

Was about $500 last year.


----------



## Jacko87

Well my laptop specs are in my sig. Cost me $1337.70 not too long ago. Its a great computer, hasn't let me down yet. Plays games very well with the 8600M GT (I have it slightly overclocked sometimes and always keep it on the cooling pad when it is), and has Vista Home Premium.


----------



## Pooping^fish

HP dv9330us
t5300 1.73ghz core2duo
2gb ram
7600 gpu
17inch 1440x900 wide
Lots of glowy buttons =)
Running ubuntu for a CS:S server, does well. Plays games great

Cost me around 1200ish, 10percent off and 50buck rebate. You do the math lol


----------



## Crimsonite

ProStar 5989 SLI Gaming Laptop

*AMD X2 TL-64 @2.2GHz
*19" 1680 x 1050 WSXGA+ GlassView LCD w/ Super-Wide Viewing Angles Active Matrix Display
*PCI Express 16x Dual nVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX w/ 512MB GDDR3 x2 SLI
*2GB(2x1G)PC2-5300 DDR2-667Mhz Dual Channel
*TOSHIBA 160GB/7200RPM SATA-150 
*8x CD/DVD+/-RW Combo Drive
*SB-Compatible 5.1/7.1 3D Surround & 4 Built-in Speakers w/ Subwoofer
_______________________________________________

Does a return count? lol..

I had to get a new car and the extra $3675 was needed so I returned it. But guys, this laptop owns, hands down. Wish I could afford it AND the car....


----------



## chiu2000

Compaq Presario M2273TU

CPU: Intel Pentium-M 725 (Dothan, 1.6GHz, 400MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache)
Mobo: Intel i915GM + ICH6M
RAM: Samsung DDR333 512MB + Hynix DDR400 512MB
Graphic: Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 900 (max 128MB shared)
Monitor: 15' @ 1024*768
HDD: Hitachi 80GB 5400rpm PATA
Optical: LG DVD Combo
Wireless: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
Sound: Integrated AC97
PSU: Original HP 65W PSU
Others: TI 4-in-1 card reader, Altec Lancing Speakers
Ports: 3*USB2.0, D-Sub, S-Video, 10/100Mbps LAN, 56k Modem

bought this lappy in Feb 2006, it is enuf for my school work and some light gaming (can play NFS:MW and Generals at lowest setting... lol), running XP on it, was wondering whether can run Vista or not....

the ram setting looks strange? yes, the Samsung is original from HP, and i added the hynix later, but the stupid mobo supports only DDR333 at single channel (dual channel only for DDR2), so now i ve 1GB running at DDR333 single channel.....

anyway, quite happy with it, not much complain..


----------



## itcruiser

Dell Inspiron e1705

OS NameMicrosoftÂ® Windows Vistaâ„¢ Home Premium
Version6.0.6000 Build 6000
OS ManufacturerMicrosoft Corporation
System ManufacturerDell Inc.
System ModelMP061
System TypeX86-based PC
ProcessorIntel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz, 2000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/DateDell Inc. A09, 6/27/2007
SMBIOS Version2.4
LocaleUnited States
Hardware Abstraction LayerVersion = "6.0.6000.20500"
Time ZoneCentral Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory2,045.82 MB
Available Physical Memory1.21 GB
Total Virtual Memory4.21 GB
Available Virtual Memory3.21 GB
Page File Space2.29 GB

ATI Mobility Radeon x1400 128mb graphics card
DVD Writer
Card Readers
Built-in Wireless Card
80gb SATA HDD
6 2.0 USB ports
1394 Port
S-Video Out
NIC
Dial-up Modem
DVI Out
VGA Out

"Don't get an ATI card if you get a Dell, I should have gotten the Nvidia one (darnit)


----------



## bdattilo

Ispiron B130
1.8 ghz P-M
1GB DDR2 533
80GB HDD
15.4" Widescreen
DVD-RW Drive
OpenSuse 10.3 Alpha


----------



## pohtangina

2x dell d600 
1. 1.6ghz m
2. 1.7ghz m (no monitor hd currently)

1x dell 600m
in repair shop

others (acquired liquidation)
2x dell 810c (p3m)
1x dell 800c (p3)
1x dell (p2) winxp
1x dell celeron (cpt) 128mb ram/6 gig hd (puppy linux) hehe


----------



## thiru

I got my Lenovo Thinkpad R61 a few weeks ago for 1180 $ (I bought it here in Indonesia).
It's the rig in my sig.

So far it's great, I love the trackpoint (better pointing device than the touchpad IMO), the speakers are better than I thought I'd get on a business laptop, it's sturdy and solid. The battery lasts around 3.5 hours with the 6-cell, I'm hoping to get more once I upgrade to 2gig of memory (so I can disable the pagefile







).

I haven't tried any games yet...


----------



## numlock2.0

Decided to revive this thread! (Seeing as I have a laptop now)

Dell XPS M140
1280x800 14-inch Widescreen
Pentium M 1.73Ghz
512MB DDR2 533 RAM
60GB Hard Drive
Integrated Graphics








CDRW/DVD Combo
Windows XP MCE
Cost: $590 w/o shipping and tax (Dell outlet)

The experience so far: The RAM feels a bit small, it slows down a bit when a lot of stuff is going on. It does everything great, except for gaming







oh well


----------



## sohail99

I have a Zenith Executive Z something....!!

Specs:-

Processor : Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.60 GHz (socket 478 mPGA)
Chipset : Intel i845G chipset
RAM : 512 MB DDR PC3200(200 MHz)
Integrated Graphics: Intel 82845G graphics controller








Hard Disk : Western Digital Scorpio 40GB (ATA)








Removable Media : QSI CDRW/DVD SBW242C (ATAPI)
OS : Windows XP Pro SP2
Monitor/Panel : 14.1 inch DFP(1024x768)
Audio : Two built in speakers

Soon, i'll be getting rid of this crappy lappy( in apr 2008, i guess), then i'll be getting myself a Toshiba X205 S9359


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my old toshiba socket 7 300mhz amd processsor with 128mb of ram with windows 98 SE. i love that thing just use if for internet and its good at that.


----------



## mz-n10

TZ17GN

Windows VistaÂ® Business
IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ 2 Duo Ultra Low Voltage U7600
802.11 a/b/g
BluetoothÂ®
11.1"7 WXGA XBRITE-HiColorâ„¢ technology with 4.7mm razor-thin LCD panel
1 GB DDR533
100GB hard disk drive
DVDÂ±R DL/DVDÂ±RW8
IntelÂ® Graphics 950 (128MB Shared)
4 to 7.5 hours (with standard battery)6
Biometric fingerprint sensor
Trusted Platform Module version 1.2
Hard disk password protection
G-Sensorâ„¢ Shock Protection
Weight 2.7 lbs.1 (with standard battery)
Less than 1" thin
Inputs/Outputs Hi-speed USB (USB 2.0) ports x2
i.LINKÂ® (IEEE 1394) S400 port12
Modem port
Ethernet network (1000/100/10 base-T)
Headphone jack
Microphone jack
Memory Stickâ„¢ Media slot13
SDÂ® Memory Card slot
Monitor (VGA) port
Security slot


----------



## H3M2Y

HP pavillion dv9576ea w/ vista 32bit, core 2 duo 2.0ghz, 2gb ram, 320gb hdd (2-160gb), 256 dedicated and 1024mb video memory nvidia 8600 gs graphics with purevideo HD, 17" brightview HD screen, HD DVD drive. not had it for very long but its very good and fast. good at games but laggs on dx10 games. i want to overclock my graphics somehow and i wonder if its possible to overclock to CPU woth this laptop.


----------



## Higgins

HP Pavilion dv6000t

C2D @ 1.6ghz
2GB DDR2 667
120GB Hard drive
Intel GMA945 128mb
DVD-RW lightscribe
15.4in Widescreen 1200x800

Very good laptop, looks great and runs great too. Have had this laptop for one year and havent had one thing go wrong with it. The ONLY grip i have is that the northbridge makes an annoying high-pitched CRT TV type sound when its idle.

9/10 for not having a dedicated video card


----------



## identitycrisis

HP Pavilion dv9207us

Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit
17" trubright widescreen 1440x900
Intel centrino duo at 1.73ghz
2x512mb ddr2533 (upgraded to 2x1gb g.skill ddr667)
Intel go 7600
120gb hd, second harddrive slot
integrated wifi
altec lansing speakers

the machine has an HDMI out and came with a tv tuner card and and media center remotes as well as a portable media remote.

Got it for $800 after rebates.

Its an awesome rig, has treated me well so far, was a bit sluggish with 2x512mb ram. Im glad I upgraded.

Was tough to find a cooler for it though!

I recomend HP!!


----------



## lemans81

Dell Vostro 1700
1.6ghz Core2Duo 800mhz fsb
2gb samsung 533 ddr2 ram
160 gb seagate hd(7200 rpm Western Digital on its way)
8600M GT vid card
HD Sound card
17in widescreen monitor
Vista Basic

Other than vista and its multitude of issues this laptop has been flawless for me. The 8600gt has not had any problems with the games I play.


----------



## Barten

Dell: Vostro 1500

Intel core2 Duo, [email protected] 1.6ghz, 1.5gb ram, NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS 128

MS windows xp sp2

Runs great.
the only thing i don't like about the laptop is the keyboard feels a bit cheap, other than that, thing runs great.
Plays some older games great (CS source, WoW and yadah yadah)

Would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

I love this thing. T7300 processor, 2 GB ram, got it for free since my no lemon policy kicked in form bestbuy and they game me 1500 to buy a new laptop. I think this one was ~1400 USD. I can run a 30.45s superpi, and I love this thing. If i tweak the settings, I can get about 6 hours of battery life.


----------



## Tofubadguy3

I have an old B130.

It's pretty much stock. 2gigs Dell mem, a M 735 1.7(400) soon to be 2.26(533).

What's surprising is there is next to nothing out there for after market laptop hotrod parts. As far as cpu coolers go, heat sinks... fans.. etc. I'm surprised the market seems to think that the factory stuff is as good as it gets.. lol

Oh well. Silly market.









http://www.ronpaul2008.com/ . . http://www.freedomforceinternational.org/
http://www.gunowners.org/ http://www.jpfo.org/ http://www.frontsight.com


----------



## lecastor

Acer Aspire 5100
AMD Turion X2 TL-52 1.6 Ghz
2 GB DDR2-667 Samsung Ram 
160 GB WD 5400 rpm Hdd
ATi Radeon Xpress 1100 with 256 mb of dedicated memory.

Love this laptop it was exactly $900 with tax.
The only thing i hate about this laptop is that the fan sometimes like kicks into overdrive or something and sounds like its going to blow up lol. but it stops after about.... 15 minutes? lol i just shut it off and restart it and its fixed.


----------



## samuraiweasel

Compaq X1000
Pentium M 1.4GHz
ATI Radeon 9250M 64MB
Hitachi 40GB HDD
512MB RAM


----------



## elcaptain1027

Compal IFL90 15.4" 1200x800 glossy
C2D T7700 2.4ghz
Nvidia 8600gt 256mb
150gb HDD
2gb Corsair Ram


----------



## Pheatton

HP ZE4125
AMD Athlon XP 1600+
512MB DDR266
40GIG HDD
Integrated ATI 320 with 16MB Dedicated

Pretty good little laptop. Gets hot when it runs while plugged in and is slow as dirt when not. Im upgrading at a HP DV6000 soon.


----------



## mirunit

Macbook Pro - Santa Rosa

Screen - 15.4in LED Backlite 1440x900
CPU - 2.4ghz C2D T7700
Memory - 2GB
GPU - 8600M GT 256MB
Optical - Dual Layer DVDRW
LAN - 1000 Base
WLAN - Draft N
BT - 2.0 w/ EDR
Camera - 1.3MP Builtin
Mic - Buildin
HDD - 160GB 5400RPM

IR Remote and Backlite keyboard.

Its been a really solid machine. The spacebar will squeek sometimes and on XP bluetooth does not always work after standby. Runs Leopard / XP / Vista, however Vista has some incompatability issues (Maple) and Leopard got inadvertently wiped - so for the time being I am running 24/7 XP. This really is one of the best windows laptops I have ever used. The ability to seamlessly run OSX/Win is really a plus to me.

Want - HSDPA card. For now I tether with N95.

*Note, during gaming etc it can get pretty hot*


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Toshiba Sattelite A215-S4697 with Added RAM
Specs:
AMD Turion TL 52 x2 Processor @ 1.6 ghz
3.0 GB of system RAM clocked at 667mhz (1gb+2gb modules)
ATI X1200 Integrated GPU with 128MB dedicated System RAM
Windows Vista Home premium comes with laptop - Upgraded to Ultimate
Has basic media function keys above keyboard
Mic IN, Headphones OUT, and Smart card reader on front panel
DVD RW on right hand side
4 USB ports
Wireless Atheros adapter supporting up to G band
Gigabit LAN plug
6 Cell battery giving between 20 minutes and 2 hours of battery life
15.4" LCD widescreen 1280x800

overall a weak computer in general... can barely run CS 1.6 on 16 bit graphics...

Personally... i hate this thing. sad excuse for a college kid's computer let alone a PC Gamer/Enthusiast... and all the money i put into my dad's desktop making it faster he gave me this POS

I would never recommend this laptop for anything short of a portable email and internet tool. even then theres now an ipod touch for cheaper.....


----------



## FearMeansControl

Fiirst Gen MacBook Pro 17"

Got it about a month after the 17" models came out just in time to start college. Liked the Firewire 800 and the fact that it was one of the first laptops at the time to come with an Express Card slot.

Specs:
2.16 GHz Intel Core Duo
2 GB 667 RAM
ATI x1600 256 MB
100 GB 7200 RPM Drive
Mac OS X 10.4.11
Ubuntu Studio
1680x1050 Matte Screen

Love, love, love, love, love it. Aside from OS X being a fantastic operating system (HFS+ needs to go though), the hardware itself is speedy quick and has some nice subtleties that make life good. Bright as all heck screen and BACKLIT KEYS. I'm not even joking when I say I can't live without this keyboard. I spend 95% of my time in school in a dark lab with the windows covered by a projector screen that spans the size of the entire wall. It's blackout status in there and just putting the backlit keys on the lowest setting makes all the difference. I love the laptop.

I also bought the Apple Care with it, and while I absolutely hate the idea of scheduling an appointment at the Genius Bar, I have to admit that their warranties actually result in replacements, even if the Mac Geniuses are snobs (who on top of everything could NOT tell me why installing DarwinPorts was a bad idea, just that it was. (it was not)
The problem i had was with the power cord, where the half that goes from the brick to the computer connects to the power brick it actually melted and started smoking. Made an appointment, got to the apple store, in and out with new power pack in 20 mins. I couldnt ask for more.

Apple hit a home run with these things and the sales numbers show it


----------



## TriplePlay

HP dv6000 - 15"
1.8 GHz AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-56
2 GB RAM
Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit)
Geforce 7200 GO

It's been pretty good. Only one problem, the video card overheated and I had to send it back to HP, but it was under warranty and they got FedEx to pick it up the next day, and they sent it back within 3 days of shipping it. And that was over a weekend, too! Good service. Only problem was difficulty understanding the Indian fellow on the phone, with his strong accent. But I'm sure that was a combination of maybe a lemon and me trying to play a lot of games on this lappy in my dorm room, which got pretty hot over the summer and probably wasn't good for it at all. It was an understandable break, but they fixed it right up faster and better than I expected!

Highly recommend HP laptops to anyone. Had experience with quite a few of them, and a lot of people around here on campus have them.


----------



## murcielago585

Apple Macbook 13.3" - White
2.2Ghz Core 2 Duo
4GB of 667mhz Buffalo ram
Intel X3100 Integrated Graphics 144mb
120GB 5400rpm HDD
13.3" 1280x800 glossy screen
802.11n + Bluetooth
OSX 10.5.1
Windows XP Pro (x86)


----------



## Humanfactor

HP Pavilion dv2106ea: Intel Centrino Duo(core duo)@ 1,6GHz, 1GB of DDR2 RAM, Intel integr. gpu, 14,1'' widescreen display, 6 element Li-ion battery(up to 3,5 houres tested). Overall i'm happy with it, but the GPU is still an issue.


----------



## Snowsurfer

New Gateway P-6831FX Bought it onsale at Bestbuy $1250 + free $49 game! 17" 1440x900, 512 8800GTS, installed T9300, and 2 250gb hdd Raid 0, $1600 investment, scored 8578 with T9300 3DMark06 1280x800, and 9810 with OC. Build quality is outstanding a real bargain. Autodetect setting for Crysis 1440x900 DX9 & DX10 high!


----------



## P.J




----------



## OmegaNemesis28

*Dell XPS M1710 (Discontinued)*
FireTruck Red Plating

19" LCD Anti Glare
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.17Ghz
2 GB RAM
Nvidia 8900 GTX
250GB Hard Drive
Creative Audigy Pro


----------



## wannabe_OC

Few years old Dell Inspiron 1200

Celeron M 360 (1.40 GHz/1MB Cache/400MHz FSB)
14.1" LCD screen
1gb ram sharded
Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 900
40gb HDD

Just enough for the Wife to play her UO smoothly...

She's looking to upgrade to a bigger LCD that's her biggest want, rest really don't matter lol...


----------



## P.J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
*Dell XPS M1710 (Discontinued)*
FireTruck Red Plating

19" LCD Anti Glare
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.17Ghz
2 GB RAM
Nvidia 8900 GTX
250GB Hard Drive
Creative Audigy Pro

19" and 8900 GTX ?


----------



## Dolo001

Hp DV9627cl
Amd Turion64x2 TL-58 1.9 ghz
2 Gb Ram
17 in Widescreen
Geforce 7150M
all for 699.00
Not for serious gaming but i got my rig for that. This gets er done and can even play UT 3 in class on break


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Macbook Air 80GB HDD 1.6GHZ Core 2 duo inbuilt webcam and 2 microphones LED backlit lcd screen Illuminated keyboard and multi touchpad 6 hours battery life.

I love it is is really fast haven't had to wait for anything to load no lag on games or apps easy to tae everywhere and doesn't get that hot i can play Battlefield 2 or CS maxed out


----------



## [email protected]

Acer Extensa 5420. Turion TL-58 (65nm, 1.9ghz) 2GB ddr2, 160gb hdd. double layer dvd burner. vista home premium. and radeon x1250 (up to 896mb of shared video memory). was $650 but i got it on sale for $550. this thing rocks!!!!! runs HL2 on high settings at 1024X768 no AA. and get about 20-40fps. i oced the processor to 2.2ghz for about 2 minutes then i put it back to stock (just to see how far it goes, but OCing is bad for laptops). sometime i wanna get a 2400mobile for it if i can find one >_>. much faster then my step brothers $1200 dell with intel graphics, and a longer battery life. (he gets about 1hr 40 mins, i get about 2hr 30mins when watching a movie)


----------



## Z_Vengeance

Dell Inspiron 1520
1.8GHZ C2D
2Gb DDR2-667
8600GT M
120 Gb HDD
32 Bit Vista Ultimate

Works great for school. Sadly it doesnt get much use compared to my sig rig, It tends to sit in the dorm and fold 90% of the time. I was surprised how well it ran games on the 8600. I was forced to take it to a LAN and it played UT3 and all source games no problem.


----------



## serioussam

this one I gave to the kid
A Dell Inspiron 6000 
1.7 ghz 400fsb
I was able to pinmod it to 2.26ghz 533fsb
stock volts
512mb pc2 4200 1 stick
60gb 5400rpm harddrive
15.4" screen matte finish
integrated intel graphics(sucks for any kind of gaming)

next is the beast
Inspiron 9300 bios hacked to XPS Gen2
originally it had a 1.73ghz 533fsb dothan
swapped it out with a
1.7 ghz 400fsb pinmod to 2.26ghz 533fsb
2 x512mb of pc2 4200
swapped out the 80gb 5400 Toshiba for a
100gb 7200rpm Hitachi harddrive
swapped out the x300 ati 64mb with
a Geforce 6800 ultra 256mb videocard
17" screen matte finish 1440x900
I works great for older games like Quake4 and Farcry and playing DVDs

and the E1705 I just sold it
to the wifes brother


----------



## Dronac

White Macbook

2.16 ghz Core 2 Duo
1gb RAM
120 gb HDD

I love this thing. One of the best purchases Iv made (right next to my iPod). Took awhile to learn OS X but now its my favorite OS. I use it much more then my sig rig and carry it everywhere.


----------



## alawadhi3000

LG M1 Express Dual
Intel Core Duo T2400 1.83GHz
2GB DDR2-667
80GB 5400RPM
GeForce 7400go 128MB
15' XGA
Bluetooth, Wireless a/b/g, Fingerprint sensor, Card reader

2 year old laptop, no issues at all really other than LG mysterious BIOS update
they refuse to give you the BIOS, I mean c'mon I want to install a C2D but you have to take the risk that it may not function because of old 2006 BIOS


----------



## Vostro

Dell Vostro
Intel Core Duo T7500 2.20GHz - 4 Mb Cache
2GB DDR2-667
250GB 5400RPM
Nvidia GeForce 8600m GT
15.4" XGA Widescreen with TrueLife
Bluetooth - Wireless b/g/n/

Been great to me so far. I use it for school and gaming on the go. Also its kinda fun to sit in the back room at work when were slow and play some WiC or Portal


----------



## -AMD-

Dell 9300. With 7800gtx 2.0 Pentuim M 2 Gig Kingsten Ddr2 533


----------



## noshibby

I have 2 Laptops

Laptop 1

HP DV2612ca 
Intel T5450 1.5GHz
Intel X3100 Graphics
3GB DDR2-667MHz
140GB 5400RPM hard drive
Vista home premium X86

Laptop 2

Apple Macbook Pro 
Intel T7500 2.2GHz
nVidia 8600GT 256mb
2GB DDR2-667 MHz
120GB hard drive
Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.2 with boot camp'd Vista Ultimate X64


----------



## mitchc05

*HP Pavilion dv5020*

AMD Turion64 ML-32 1.8ghz
2x512mb DDR333 
80gb Hitachi 4200rpm 
ATI Radeon Xpress 200M 128mb
15.4" Widescreen Brightview Display
DVD+/-RW Drive

Have had this laptop for almost 2 years now and it has been the best laptop I've ever owned. Battery life isn't great with only about 1.5 hours, but have never had a single problem with the laptop. Runs Vista Business w/ Aero enabled with no problems. 80gb hard drive is getting small, but still works great!


----------



## JCJP

Toshiba Tecra M4










Had to pay $2250 two years ago at school for it. Bastards wouldn't let me put Ubuntu on it and forced me to buy Windows.

1.73GHz Pentium M 
2 GB Kingston DDR2
Nvidia 128 MB 6600 TE
60 GB HDD
Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon (7.10)
$35 stylus they overcharge us for


----------



## P.J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCJP*


Toshiba Tecra M4










Had to pay $2250 two years ago at school for it. Bastards wouldn't let me put Ubuntu on it and forced me to buy Windows.

1.73GHz Pentium M 
2 GB Kingston DDR2
Nvidia 128 MB 6600 TE
60 GB HDD
Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon (7.10)
$35 stylus they overcharge us for


Oh, it's time to upgrade it


----------



## RickJS

Macbook Pro 15"
Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz
2gigs DDR2-667
8600M GT 256MB
160GB HDD
Mac OS X 10.4.11, wishing it was 10.5, also running vista ultimate with parallels


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Make/Model:

Apple MacBook Black, model code MacBook[2,1]
Core 2 Duo T7200 @ 2.16GHz
2.5GB DDR2 533 RAM
160GB Fujitsu MHW2160BHPL HDD
Intel GMA 950 IGP
OSX 10.5.2
Arctic Silver Ceramique thermal paste (I opened her up







)

Experiences: Nothing but the best. The only problem I ever had was that Time Machine screwed up because of a bad HDD cable. I use this laptop for everything but games, and it does my work and entertainment very exceptionally well.


----------



## P.J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
(I opened *her* up







)

It's dangerous


----------



## woodpigeon4

Dell XS M1710
2.16 Ghz C2D
Seagate Momentus ST910021A 7200 rpm
2GB OCZ RAM
512MB GDDR3 Nvidia GeForce 7950GTX


----------



## xlastshotx

*Dell Vostro 1500*

*Specs*

Screen - 15.4" SXGA+ display with TrueLife (1680x1050)
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo T7250, 2.0GHz, 800Mhz, 2M L2 Cache
Ram - 3GB DDR2 667
GFX - NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256MB 
HD - 200GB 7200RPM Hard Drive 
OS - Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium
Drive - 8X DVD+/-RW with double-layer DVD+R write capability
Wireless - Intel 3945 WLAN (802.11a/g) Internal Card
Battery - 85 WHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
Backup Battery - 85 WHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Battery
Bluetooth - Dell Wirless 355 Bluetooth Module (2.0+EDR)
Backup Drive - WD My Book Premium II WDG2T10000N 1TB 7200 RPM

-$1,500 at 11/15/07 (not including the Backup Drive)

* Thoughts*
So far it has worked perfectly, the two batteries last forever around 7-9 hours each (if im not playing a game on it). It plays just about any game I want it to (HL2 EP2 max settings around 100fps). The only problem I have had so far is the built in memory card ready does not work anymore, it is more of an annoyance anyways. Prices have dropped quite a bit since I bought mine, you can get a new one like mine for around 1 grand.

I noticed that dell doesn't offer a 200GB 7,200RPM hard drive anymore, the biggest they offer now is only 160GB.. anyone have any idea why? Was there something wrong with the 200GB models?


----------



## bremaine

Lenovo Thinkpad T61p
Intel C2D 2.4ghz
2 gigs 667 MHz DDR2
NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M (256MB)
100gig 7200rpm segate
15.4-inch WUXGA (1920 x 1200)
Windows Vista Ultimate

Comments: I bought this laptop for school a little less than a year ago and it has been great. Fast, reliable, and a decent gamer. This was my only computer while at school, so it served as my workhorse and my gaming rig. The workhorse side of things is as you would expect from a thinkpad, simply brilliant. Great keyboard, almost no bloatware, fairly good battery life, and very quick in all applications. As for the gaming side of things, I was actually worried that it would not be able to meet my gaming requirements, but it did. It is able to play pretty much any game today at a good resolution and a good frame rate. I even loaded the Crysis demo out of sheer boredom and guess what, on medium settings with a medium resolution it was actually payable. Now that's impressive. 
Now for the not so amazing. The screen resolution is really really high for a 15.4 inch display. 1920X1200. Yeah. Can you say small text?? I know I could have turned it down, but I was just too proud that my new laptop could have that ridiculous of a resolution







. The GPU gets quite hot while gaming, around 80C. I did not experience problems with any of the hardware with these high temps, but it was something to keep in mind.
Overall, an amazing laptop that will stay with me for a long time indeed.


----------



## Vargess

Hmm.. purchased 2 weeks ago for my wife









Dell XPS 1530
Intel T8300 C2D 2.4gHz
4bg DDR2 667 ram
Nvidia 8600M GT 256mb
160gb 5400rpm SATA HDD
15.4" High Res High-Def screen (max 1920x1200) w/ 2.0MP Cam
Vista Home Premium (64bit version in the mail)
Slot Load DVD RW, SoundBlaster Audigy HD

Business Laptop
Dell Inspiron 6000
Intel 1.6gHz single core
512 DDR2 533 ram
ATi 128mb video
120 5400gb HHD
15.4" WXGA (max 1200x800)
XP Pro SP3
DVD RW

Comment: Should have ordered 2 of the 1530's.. Though I'm having issues with the one I have now. Minor things, so I can't really complain.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Basically the one in my sig. I bought it for $1350 at bestbuy and it was worth every penny. 8800M GTS FTW! haha


----------



## Zonda

Sony FS35C
PentiumM 750 （1.86G）
Geforce Go 6400
512MB Memory
60GB Hard Drive

Good appearance and quality I think.


----------



## Sanders54

XPS M1710
Core2Duo @ 2GHz
2GB 667mhz DDR2
17" 1920x1200
7900 Go
160GB HDD
Vista Ultimate 32bit


----------



## OrphanShadow

Dell Inspiron 6400 Laptop

Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83Ghz
2GB HyNix DDR2 PC2-5300
Nvidia Geforce Go 7300
120GB 5200RPM Hard Drive
15.4" Screen

I use it for a number of things like programming, Web Design, Web Surfing, Music Creation, Chatting, all that stuff.

Had this before I started building PC's. Was My first laptop.

I format it a lot and test different distro's of Linux on it. Its ran Fedora, gOS, and Ubuntu, of course.

Gonna be trading it in soon for a HP Mininote 2133. Its a very good laptop, but too big and heavy.


----------



## dhrandy

*
Brand TOSHIBA
Series Satellite
Model A205-S5853
Part# PSAE3U-077023*

*General*
Operating System Windows Vista Home Premium
CPU Type Intel Core 2 Duo T5550 1.83G
Screen 15.4" WXGA
Memory Size 2GB DDR2
Hard Disk 200GB
Optical Drive DVD Super Multi
Graphics Card Intel GMA X3100
Video Memory shared memory
Communication Modem, LAN and WLAN
Card slot 1 x Express Card
Dimensions 14.3" x 10.6" x 1.32-1.55"
Weight Starting at 6.05 lbs.
Tech Intel Centrino Processor Technology

*CPU*
CPU Type Intel Core 2 Duo
CPU Speed T5550(1.83GHz)
CPU FSB 667MHz
CPU L2 Cache 2MB

*Chipset*
Chipset Intel GM965

*Display*
Screen Size 15.4"
Wide Screen Support Yes
LCD Features TruBrite technology
Display Type Wide XGA
Resolution 1280 x 800

*Operating Systems*
Operating System Windows Vista Home Premium

*Graphics*
GPU/VPU Intel GMA X3100
Video Memory 8MB-256MB dynamically allocated shared graphics memory
Graphic Type Integrated Card

*Hard Drive*
HDD 200GB
HD RPM 4200rpm
HD Interface SATA

*Memory*
Memory Slots 2 x DIMM
Memory Speed DDR2 667
Memory 2GB
Max Memory Supported 4GB

*Optical Drive*
Optical Drive Type DVD Super Multi
Optical Drive Interface Integrated
Optical Drive Spec DVD SuperMulti (+/-R double layer) with Labelflash drive supporting 11 formats
Maximum speed and compatibility: CD-ROM (24x), CD-R (24x), CD-RW (16x), DVD-ROM (8x), DVD-R (Single Layer, (8x)), DVD-R (Double Layer, (4x)), DVD-RW (6x), DVD+R (Single Layer, (8x)), DVD+R (Double Layer, (4x)), DVD+RW (8x), DVD-RAM (5x)
Supports Labelflash media to burn high quality labels directly on the disk.

*Communications*
Modem 56K
LAN 10/100Mbps
WLAN Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (802.11a/b/g)

*Ports*
Card Slot 1 x ExpressCard slot (ExpressCard/34 and ExpressCard/54)
USB 4
IEEE 1394 1
Video Port 1 x VGA, 1 x S-Video TV-out
Audio Ports 1 x Microphone jack; 1 x Headphone jack

*Audio*
Audio Sound Volume Control Dial
Built-in microphone
Speaker Built-in stereo speakers

*Input Device*
Touchpad Toshiba TouchPad
Keyboard 86 key US keyboard
Supplemental Drive
Card Reader 5-in-1 Bridge Media Adapter
Secure Digital, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Multi Media Card, xD Picture Card [shared slots]
Webcam 1.3MP

*Power*
AC Adapter 75W (19V 3.95A) 100-240V/50-60Hz AC Adapter
Battery 4000mAh Lithium Ion battery pack

*Physical spec*
Dimensions 14.3" x 10.6" x 1.32-1.55"
Weight Starting at 6.05 lbs.

*Manufacturer Warranty*
Parts 1 year limited
Labor 1 year limited

I've only had it a couple days and love it. Does everything that I need it to do.


----------



## johnksss

Gateway P-6860
32 Bit Vista SP1/ Windows XP Pro
X9000 Extreme CPU @ 3.0 GHZ
2007 LG WUXGA
4GB 667
512MB 8800M GTS
Cam
Mic
4965AGN Wireless Adapter
bluetooth
1x320GB 5400 RPM
1X160GB 5400 RPM
BLURAY Drive
HD Tuner
USB Floppy,Serial & Parallel Ports
Microsoft Bluetooth Presentator Mouse


----------



## Skullzaflare

Compaq Presario c751
T2330 1.6ghz (upgrading to t5600, supports up to t9500)
1gb (2x512mb) ddr2-667
Integrated x3500 Graphics (woo, almost 15fps in cod4)
120gb sata
wifi
15.4"
Vista Home Premium 32bit

i like how it runs if you dont run a game lol
it runs pretty good, when exiting any games, including c&c3 its dead for 10 minutes after exiting


----------



## undertoad

Toshiba P100-113
T2500 2x2.0GHz
nVidia Go 7600 256Mb
17-inch screen
2Gb memory
XP Pro SP3
Firewire 400 port built-in (unusual, useful for me).
PC Card and Expresscard ports
4x USB ports.

I love this machine. Very reliable, though it's almost 2 years old now and was bought factory-reconditioned.

It's a perfectly good low-end gaming machine. (gets 3300 on 3DMark05). Runs Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts very nicely, if the display settings are tweaked. Screen display is excellent quality. HDD is the only letdown in this machine - 4200 rpm. Might stick in one of those fast Fujitsu or Hitachi 7200rpm jobs.

Battery life? 50 minutes max, more like 40 minutes with all my peformance settings maxed.

Can't seem to over-clock the Go 7600 - none of the nVidia drivers I've tried allow this (and so Riva and Powerstrip just refuse to save changed settings). I don't want to get into video BIOS editing if I can help it.


----------



## liquidchrome

HP Pavilion DV6000t
Intel 2.0ghz T2450
2gb RAM PC5300 DDR2 1024mb x 2 533mhz
120gb 5400rpm HD - 8g Recovery/95gb ntfs/17gb journal3 linux ubuntu
nVidia Geforce Go7400 256mb 400mhz Video with S-Video out and VGA out.
48x CDRW/DVD rom combo drive
Conexant HD Audio
Built-in webcam
12-cell Li-ion battery pack
Windows Vista Business Service Pack 1
Ubunut 8.04LTS
-----------------------------------------------------
Personally coming from an overclocked desktop with winXP SP2...
this laptop was a slight disappointment.
I don't blame HP though... it's the windows vista that used to take 7 full minutes to fully load. The harddrive light used to be on non-stop for 7 full minutes, i sat there and watched it. Then service pack 1 came and it's a little better now, more like 2-3 full minutes. I guess it's cuz of all the boot stuff?
I use it for work in an office that requires us to run McAfee Enterprise.

My boot list is:
McAfee Enterprise 8.5
Spybot Search & Destroy
Microsoft ActiveSync (for my phone)
HP Bluetooth Mouse
Bluetooth Tray
Windows Sidebar
Synaptics Pointing Device
HP Quick Play
Google Toolbar Notifier
Java Update Scheduler
Wireless Lan
Volume

Would this cause a bit of lag on boot? i guess so.
BUT Ubuntu takes maybe just shy of a minute to fully boot WITH all my previous session programs open... what the hell Vista. and enough with the Run Program? popups
I hope they scrap vista and make Windows 7 more useful.
At home i use Ubuntu... at work i use Vista cuz of Outlook (since i bought it together with Office for Small Business), which is another sore of mine.

Enough with the whining.... you get the point


----------



## lord cisor

Dell Vostro 1400

Intel Core 2 Duo T5670, 1.8Ghz, 800mhz FSB, 2M L2 Cache
14.1 widescreen glossy
2GB RAM
128MB nVidia GeForce 8400M GS
250GB SATA 5400RPM hdd
Windows XP Home SP2

Nice little machine. I got it delivered yesterday from Dell for $640 shipped. Last I checked, you can't order the Vostro 1400 anymore, I don't know why, because I'm loving it.


----------



## weezymagic

i think its just xp on a computer. that maight not be what your thinking


----------



## Sanders54

Dell XPS M1710
7900 GO
2GHz C2D
2GB 667 RAM
160GB HDD @5400 RPM
17" 1920x1200


----------



## Rmix

Sony VAIO FX260E
C2D 2.0Ghz
2Gb RAM
8400GTM
Matsu****a BD-ROM, DVD-RW/CD-RW
15' Screen, 1280x800
250Gb Drive


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

HP Pavilion DV9205 17" WS

Vista HP 32bit

AMD Turion X2 TL-50 1.6GHz @1.9GHz

nVidia GO 6150

120Gb WD

3Gb of Transcend DDR2 667MHz @792MHz

Great media lappy.Plays older games like Halo and Doom great.


----------



## stphung

Dell Inspiron E1705
2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo T7200
2GB DDR2 @ 667MHz
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS


----------



## Ace of Spades

Dell Vostro 1500
1.8Ghz Core 2 Duo
2Gb DDR2
256Mb 8600M GT
(Rest of specs check my sig)

Great little laptop, loved using it for the last year has not really given me any major problems (only real problem is to do with windows vista updates, screws up boot sector so repairs have to be done. However screw the updates.)
I have used this machine for Gaming, CAD, HD Movies. Multitasking (HD Movies + Gaming) dual monitors.
This thing does the lot im very happy with my laptop and will be trying out Vista 64bit this summer


----------



## amazin0

HP DV9000 amd turion64 x2 nvidia 6150go 2gig ram 17"wide with Vista home basic


----------



## KamuiRSX

Okay

My first laptop

Compaq Presario 2100 AMD

Specs:

AMD 2800+ Athlon XP-M
1 Gig of PC 2700 RAM
8MB IGP 320m ATi Graphics Card
14 or 15 inch Screen that does 1600 x 1400 or 1200 resolution

My 2nd laptop

HP DV95xx AMD

Specs:

AMD Turion TL-60 X2 Processor
7600GS Video Card w/ 256MB Dedicated
2 Gig DDR2 667
17 inch widescreen w/ 1680 x 1050 resolution

My third laptop

HP DV9500 series

AMD TL-68 X2 Turion 2.4Ghx Processor
nVidia 8400m w/ 256MB dedicated
GEIL 4GB of ddr2 800
17 inch widescreen w/ 1680 x 1050 resolution

My fourth laptop

Dell Inspiron can't remember the model but it's only a year old

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2Ghz 800FSB processor. I don't know the model off hand
4 GB of RAM DDR2 800
15.4 inch screen w/ 1440 x 900
nVidia 7600GS w/ 256mb dedicated

Well what can I say. The Compaq still works after 4 years. The 2 HP's aren't bad but if you do get them do not get the 1440 x 900 resolution screens. The LCD's are flimsy and will start to develop green lines unless you open it from the middle everytime exactly. I had that problem and *****ed at HP for over 4 months about it and they upgraded my laptop free of charge and made sure I got the one with the 1680 x 1050 screen which has the hardest plastic backing.

Make sure you get the extended batteries though. The 17 inchers only last about 2 hours if you're lucky and that's with the power setting on balance and the screen's brightness turned all the way down.

The dell rocks socks. Battery life is 3 hours on the balanced setting in Vista.


----------



## Mxbn0

Dell Vostro 1400, bought in January '08. 2ghz, 4mb l2 cache core 2. 2 gb ram. 8400m gs gfx card 256mb dedicated. 14.1" screen 1440x900. wifi, 4 usb.
Love it. plays old games very easily eg. bf2142. awesum screen and very good looks too.


----------



## Zettabug

Apple Macbook
2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB on-chip shared L2 cache running 1:1 with processor speed
# 160GB or 250GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA hard disk drive
# 8x slot-loading SuperDrive
(DVDÂ±R DL/DVDÂ±RW/CD-RW)

Maximum write: 8x DVD-R, DVD+R; 4x DVD-R DL (double layer), DVD+R DL (double layer), DVD-RW, DVD+RW; 24x CD-R; 10x CD-RW
2GB (two 1GB SO-DIMMs) of 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM

It's been great so far. I mainly use it for school, but I can also play Warcraft 3 when I get the chance. Convenient, compact, and stylish. Great Product!


----------

